# Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory, A Chronicle of the good, the bad, and the Sticky



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 20, 2013)

I started off a few years back, and have been through it all. Its all about the ups and the downs and 
trust me you will learn from your failures more than any success. 


It all started out with some fiyah bag seed and a vision quest... I appreciate the way my babies grow and you learn to love them, well at least the good growers do. 

I mentioned "good growers" so yes there are "bad growers", your grow could fail and you can still be a "good grower". If your grow fails because you didn't care or were like "f" it than you are a bad grower, and yes I have met "bad growers" who couldn't give two sh*ts if they saw there babies die in front of there eyes due to lack of water because they are "too busy"... Just know you get back what you put in, so the care you put in and time you take to learn will show in better and better quality bud.

I've been told my bud's been THE strongest some people have ever tried  and I've seen the aftermath of it on novice smokers , and you know what it makes me want to do it even better.  

Feel free to post I'm always down to interact. I'm all about the pics, so feel free to sub, because it will be interesting.... 


Muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a quick bud shot of some Critical Kush from Barney's Farm


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh wow thats real beautiful doc!

GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 20, 2013)

This is where it all started, under a 400 with a wing reflector about 3 years ago unknown bag seeds but it was delicious...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 21, 2013)

My ck is doing nicely , ran out of calmag for a few days .. but just managed to pick some up check her out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 26, 2013)

The progression of the scrog.... Taking clones soon ... And once they're rooted I'll veg for two weeks and flip em' all


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 29, 2013)

Before and after tuck,, she's doing very well might say...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 2, 2013)

She's whilin' out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 3, 2013)

its crazy how well shes progressing i checked out my old thread and she was just a baby not too long ago....amazing i tell ya'


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 7, 2013)

She's ready to flip cloning within 3 days .... Her stalk was buried and scored but fat none the less..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 11, 2013)

I see some potential clones....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 16, 2013)

It's come and past, took some clones and popped them into the aero cloner added a light..I don't think I need it ,...but you can't go wrong with more light if temps are good...


----------



## Kief Moon (Sep 26, 2013)

Subscribed. How's the stretch going Dr.?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 28, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> Subscribed. How's the stretch going Dr.?


Well, I'm flipping her over tonight.. the stretch should push her to epic proportions muahahaha 


A pic from today, her undercarriage, and getting trained a few days ago


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 28, 2013)

Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls,...we have roots... The next generation is ready as there momma is getting her 36hrs of darkness.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 30, 2013)

Flower power


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 3, 2013)

Cleaned up her undercarriage, clones being transplanted tomorrow...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 4, 2013)

The thickness


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 7, 2013)

She's beasting ... Not much stretch... But an explosion of sites.. maybe it's the Fox farm open sesame .. I've used it for years but she's just showing off in the scrog.. momma and her babies.. og reflector 1000watt baddass 10.0 uvb on the light mover with music and lower flouro for the babies


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's some upskirts of the scrog... Remember 4'x29" all one plant getting all 1000+ watts...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 10, 2013)

Some bud shots and modifications...had to extend the screen another 8" for support since she out grew the screen..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 15, 2013)

She's progressing beautifully crystals already showing check...check...check it out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 20, 2013)

She's looking beautiful, I decided to add Co2 and she perked up like she was taking in a breath of fresh air... What are your thoughts on co2? I have my own opinions I'm just curious on your experiences before and after...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's the pics


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 21, 2013)

Week3 of 12/12 is complete, not quite halfway but man o'man I can't wait... She's an 8 week strain..I'm giving her up to 9 (based on crystals) 

After adding the co2 she started stacking weight quick
Here are a few lights out shot taken after day 22 was complete


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 23, 2013)

Co2 is boss .... She's had almost a weeks worth and wow..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 28, 2013)

Lights out, looking mighty fine... This monster of mine is taking the entire space of my last grow...I'm wondering what she's going to look like in a few more weeks....


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow... The skunk in her is strong but her stickiness is sooo lemony she's going to be amazing


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking great BTW. After seeing your setup I will be making an aero cloner this weekend. Especially since I veg and flower in an Aero unit (That I made).

Great Grow man! Subb'd


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 1, 2013)

yktind said:


> Looking great BTW. After seeing your setup I will be making an aero cloner this weekend. Especially since I veg and flower in an Aero unit (That I made).
> 
> Great Grow man! Subb'd


Thank you @yktind Thats whats up... cloning in the aero is so easy... it just happens... Thanks for the sub, its going to be fun i try to post pics pretty often there'll be a few tonight...

muahahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't be said enough, "you get out of it what you put into it". Great pics by the way.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 1, 2013)

Bam bam bam!!!!!!! She's on a whole other level!! And given that I'm willing to let her ride an extra week and go for 9 ... Shes only half way minus 2 days...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 1, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> Can't be said enough, "you get out of it what you put into it". Great pics by the way.


Thank you, i'm givin' this baby every thing i've got!!! i never thought to add co2, given the footprint... but since that shes monstered out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

Call her Lady Hulk because some one made her angry, and she's getting huge....


----------



## yktind (Nov 4, 2013)

Just ordered another 396gph pump and 25 2" net pots with neoprene collar!!! Aero all the way, lol. Can't wait for my first frost of winter. Should be in the next 2-3 weeks considering I'm at day 5.

May your harvest be plentiful.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2013)

yktind said:


> Just ordered another 396gph pump and 25 2" net pots with neoprene collar!!! Aero all the way, lol. Can't wait for my first frost of winter. Should be in the next 2-3 weeks considering I'm at day 5.
> 
> May your harvest be plentiful.


Nice, and Thank you, I'm going to be building out a RDWC within the next few weeks I hope.. but i'm working out the other details... She is going to be iced out in a week or so.. in my other thread around page 38 or so theres a day 40 CK shot frosty as heck!!! I'll check out yours, good growin' to ya


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 6, 2013)

Day 37...12/12 wowzahs... MuahaHahaha coke can is coming up for future bud shots I hope.. 

1 bud from the back.. and1 from the front

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 7, 2013)

Day 38...12/12 I can't wait...I want to begin count down mode... It amazes me how much we learn and progress...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 10, 2013)

The clones have now been fim'd a few more weeks of veg and they'll be next 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 10, 2013)

Day 40.. 12/12 
She never ceases to amaze me. The aroma is amazing. 

Always remember it's not just about light, water, co2, nutrients.. you need to have your environment dialed in just right for the best results ..

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2013)

She's going to be finishing up soon and I can't wait...but that's still a couple of weeks away here's some pics


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2013)

Pics bam 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2013)

Next up... 1 bean so we'll see 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 13, 2013)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Pics bam
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


What kind of pots are those?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2013)

yktind said:


> What kind of pots are those?


Air pots they make them in different sizes, the roots love it

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ae86 grower (Nov 15, 2013)

love the thread doc, as usual it feels like home already...

also as you love the pic`s i`ll toss up some tomorrow when lights are on, only starting off again so don`t expect too much ... a few sprouts is all they are at the min...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 15, 2013)

ae86 grower said:


> love the thread doc, as usual it feels like home already...
> 
> also as you love the pic`s i`ll toss up some tomorrow when lights are on, only starting off again so don`t expect too much ... a few sprouts is all they are at the min...


That's what's up.. they all start as babies, it's that pimp hand that whoops them into shape so they burst with buds !!

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ae86 grower (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO_A2DG405w

best pimp in the business...hahahahahaha...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 15, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about... I'm right there with you waiting for this pineapple express to sprout..

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 16, 2013)

Day 48..12/12 had to prop her up..buds falling over.... sticky as heck ... And she smells delicious 

And the babies in veg .. were fim'd a few days ago .. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 16, 2013)

Update coming soon 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2013)

Absolutey amazing.. fattening up she is...had to add support from these falling buds 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2013)

Finished transplanting the next generation while I ready their new home 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2013)

She's loving life right now..

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 20, 2013)

Day 51..12/12

My oh my... This critical kush is going to be the largest yielding plant I've ever had.. her trunk is more than double my largest previously... A simple touch leaves fingertips glistening... She's starting to show signs that she's finishing up, I'm adding yoyos tonight so she can ride out the next 10 days or so..maybe 2weeks... we'll see.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 20, 2013)

Doc, very impressive they look great.

Very happy for you mate!

FJG


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 20, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Doc, very impressive they look great.
> 
> Very happy for you mate!
> 
> FJG


Thank you, hey have you ever worked with yoyos? I'm thinking of strapping her up until the end... 

Here's some more bud porn 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 20, 2013)

13 yoyos later... Going to need at least another 20... Makes a difference...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 20, 2013)

Amazing 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 21, 2013)

Yo yo yo yo yo hold up hold up.... Literally hahaha

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 21, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance. But I assume you are not talking about this:







What exactly is a yo yo? Is it to hold up the colas? Alternative to using wire ties?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

kind of...You can see in the pic that the buds are tied to a type of fishing line, to hold them upright and tied above them


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 21, 2013)

They are the best, a couple of bucks each but what a difference..they're called grow yoyos..you can find them on amazon..by hydrofarm 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 22, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> kind of...You can see in the pic that the buds are tied to a type of fishing line, to hold them upright and tied above them


@Fgb Thanks for stopping by, yeah it picks the buds up...now the Buds that were getting crushed have space and are getting light

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 23, 2013)

yktind said:


> Forgive my ignorance. But I assume you are not talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@yktind thanks for dropping by, lmfao with the yoyo ... Yeah I love them... Quick and easy to use..you pull the pin out.. set the hook like you're fishing for a bud and set the pin once the string is at the desired height... Amazing stuff..

Check out the updated pic 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 25, 2013)

Just finished feeding and these girls all love it.. the screen is getting dropped on these girls soon

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 26, 2013)

Power up muahahaha 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 27, 2013)

Another pack of yoyos... 25 total except the last 12 had double hooks ... I'm starting my flush tonight... 

Next time around I'll add the yoyos sooner.. I'm already seeing differences in more full development for the lower buds 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 27, 2013)

The YoYo King! Happy Flushing and Turkey Day!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, happy belated turkey day, hope all is well!

I was forced to take a couple of days offline by the miss... The flush is going splendidly and the rise of the clones is in full effect... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2013)

Flush flush flush 
And a shout out to all my yoyos , if it wasn't for all of you...it wouldn't be possible... And to the academy... This is going to be some bomb smoke... My fingers stick together like super glue if I'm not careful..
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2013)

Harvest day Friday.. the anticipation is killing me

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 6, 2013)

Chop chop chop... heading to the gym... And when i get back... It's time for ....... The Reaping 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 6, 2013)

It has begun!!!! Muahahaha 
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 6, 2013)

Still chopping 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 7, 2013)

Work 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 7, 2013)

Some beautiful buds I might say ... More pics later 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 8, 2013)

Bud porn alert...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Damn man looking good.

Only hope mine comes out half was good.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Damn man looking good.
> 
> Only hope mine comes out half was good.


Thank you, I hope my thread can help out.. feel free to post any questions .. 

Check out the clones from a few pages ago ... And now ... Bam 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2013)

It's almost time

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 12, 2013)

Bam check it out..just about done trimming...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 17, 2013)

curing process is amazing.. if you give those jars time... stinky stinkay wooooow


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 17, 2013)

And we have lift off.. Day 1 hour 1 min 47 ...12/12... These babies have a lot to live up too... Let's see how they do 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 18, 2013)

And the results are in... 
One plant... 
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice Harvest! Whoohoo for the next round!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 19, 2013)

yktind said:


> Nice Harvest! Whoohoo for the next round!!


Thank you! Yeah time and hard work

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 28, 2013)

Day 10.. clean up under the screen time ... Kicked on the co2 .. my first aero clones are all grown up... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 28, 2013)

And another 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 2, 2014)

I only phucks with gold bottles 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 2, 2014)

Day 16...12/12

If you all recall these were the aero clones first discussed in this thread and boy they're looking mighty fine. Also setting up the veg space using some l.e.ds for now 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 8, 2014)

Day 21..12/12 these gals sure now how to drink...Eesh ...and a friend's scrog... Theyve been listening 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Been a while since I took a peak.

Seems those CK really did well. 
That is quite the lot of clones you got there as well. 
I purchased so many seeds for the xmas promo that I probably won't even use half. 
I'm thinking of reveging my CK after I harvest to chop some clones off her, or just buy another seed to mother and do a scrog with. 
I'm really liking the strain, and after seeing your harvest pics, I know it's worth the wait.


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey man just read through this and pretty awesome grow. I plan to start a 4v4 tent diy aero scrog grow in a few weeks.
Quick question though... when do you do your trimming underneath the screen? give it the ol' brazilian.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Been a while since I took a peak.
> 
> Seems those CK really did well.
> That is quite the lot of clones you got there as well.
> ...


I'm loving it, great quality and weight... You can start some beans also, while you reveg, it takes about a month... I had 3 different phenos I would have loved to keep the others but...long story short they were harvested and end of lifed... Not by my choice ...:banghead:


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2014)

marijuanaFTW said:


> Hey man just read through this and pretty awesome grow. I plan to start a 4v4 tent diy aero scrog grow in a few weeks.
> Quick question though... when do you do your trimming underneath the screen? give it the ol' brazilian.


Thanks for checking in, yeah always good stuff here... I'm building a rdwc next month

As for under the screen, whatever growth can't surpass the screen, by week 2 of 12/12 must go... I break it down in 3 stages like layers, starting from the bottom ... so a week before flower I go to bigger pots and after the second feeding of them in the bigger parts, ( the first was during transplant) I take the first layer, then during my first week of flower the second layer and before day 14 the last layer... 

I try to picture each " activity" as a workout and give my ladies rest in between 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 11, 2014)

I can turn this....

Into this.... Bam bam bam!!!! Attack of the clones part 2

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe next year I'll do a perpetual, it looks like a lot of fun. 
Nice looking clones ya got, and so many.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 11, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Maybe next year I'll do a perpetual, it looks like a lot of fun.
> Nice looking clones ya got, and so many.


I love the perpetual you just need a second closet,space,wherever.. and it lets you keep what you love going and intertwine new strains... 
Thanks it's a 36 site cloner but I have 10 since I have my limits

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Dr Frank, how's everything been with you? Your grows have been looking real nice. Happy to see you doing your thing. 
You come long way since that wing reflector..
keep it up and now I know your still around I will visit on occasion.
cheers


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2014)

ya i like it to man it looks great!!!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Hey Dr Frank, how's everything been with you? Your grows have been looking real nice. Happy to see you doing your thing.
> You come long way since that wing reflector..
> keep it up and now I know your still around I will visit on occasion.
> cheers


glad to have you back! thanks yeah funny thing is i have a padawan and they are actually now using that, to start there veg chamber to get perpetual.. your grows look awesome... i'm actually going to make a rdwc towards the end of the month... hopefully i'll be able to catch up to you and some of the other ol g's


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 12, 2014)

That's cool to know your passing on all your knowledge and old equipment. It's sure can get expensive in the beginning.
and heck man I took quite a few steps backwards the last few years.. What you see is mostly me playing around with new strains and getting my feet wet all over again. Maybe by next spring I will be ready for a perpetual. 
Cheers man


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2014)

Talk about step backs ... It always seems to be two steps forward one step back...sometimes more....
But persevere we shall..
Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 26...12/12

Sssstaaaannnkkkaaayyy 
Wowzahs... These babies are funky, this grow I've almost doubled the light and as always you can see the difference...
And the crystals are setting in earlier this grow, more similar to my first critical run.. using a nute that I used before...awesome stuff, if your not careful ..you WILL burn and f*ck your sh*ts all up.. so be careful and remember sometimes less is more....

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Doc,

If don't mind me asking and I think I've asked before. What are you using in your aero cloner. I have some clones that have been in for like two weeks and nothing. No roots yet.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2014)

yktind said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> If don't mind me asking and I think I've asked before. What are you using in your aero cloner. I have some clones that have been in for like two weeks and nothing. No roots yet.


I normally have roots in about 5 days , ph set at 5.5 and 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 14, 2014)

That's all I needed. Thanks Doc. Take two of these, haha:



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DrFrankenstien again.



*


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol seriously I use Google keep and I take pictures as my shopping list so as things go to the trash I take a pic and Bam! People remember labels easier also.. have you ever made a rdwc?

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 14, 2014)

No but after seeing this setup it would seem I can save a ton of height. My homemade aero unit stands a little under waist hit. If i could get down to knee high I could veg a bit longer.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Day 26...12/12
> 
> Sssstaaaannnkkkaaayyy
> Wowzahs... These babies are funky, this grow I've almost doubled the light and as always you can see the difference...
> ...


Do you think Snow storm actually helps create Trichomes and Oils?

I've been curious about it for some time now, researched a lot, it seems to be a 50/50.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2014)

YES!!! Proof. Day 40 pic in my super lemon haze thread around page 38 and day 40 in this thread .... My weight was better but the crystallization was crazy... My development now in terms of crystals is way ahead but I also have 600 watts extra... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2014)

yktind said:


> No but after seeing this setup it would seem I can save a ton of height. My homemade aero unit stands a little under waist hit. If i could get down to knee high I could veg a bit longer.


Well the taller I would assume would allow for more root growth allowing you to veg longer, whereas my unit is a cloned and the roots hit the misters if I don't transplant ..maybe the rootzone isn't close enough to the mister...perhaps creating a mechanism to lower the mister... Lower as needed...hmmm

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm maybe I'll check it out for my next grow. 

You've probably said this a thousand times, but did you harvest your CK at 55 or 60 days? 
Mine seems to be a really fast bloomer, seems done now, but everyday gets bigger.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Hmm maybe I'll check it out for my next grow.
> 
> You've probably said this a thousand times, but did you harvest your CK at 55 or 60 days?
> Mine seems to be a really fast bloomer, seems done now, but everyday gets bigger.


I normally harvest right around 8 or 9 weeks this last one came down at day 66... I was checking out ytkinds and those came down later than mine and it's making me think I should give a couple an extra weeks to a couple of the bunch to see the difference 


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I normally harvest right around 8 or 9 weeks this last one came down at day 66... I was checking out ytkinds and those came down later than mine and it's making me think I should give a couple an extra weeks to a couple of the bunch to see the difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Ah he has a CK thread? Only saw Green crack.

Think I'll leave mine till day 70-75 then. The top 4 colas are huge already but I see more and more foxtailing every other day.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Ah he has a CK thread? Only saw Green crack.
> 
> Think I'll leave mine till day 70-75 then. The top 4 colas are huge already but I see more and more foxtailing every other day.


My bad I meant FJG , I was checking out y's thread, good stuff there..

Yeah all those tails add up... Careful trimming, if you use a trimmer try a test bud or two

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 15, 2014)

Just checked my clones... They have root bumps finally. Been about 14 days now. Patience is key Danielson


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice, a few more days, and u should be good.. have you tried roots excelurator? Probably one of the best nutes you will own

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Have you tried AN's Voodoo Juice? 

I thought it was the same thing.

Or Rhino Skin.


----------



## yktind (Jan 15, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Nice, a few more days, and u should be good.. have you tried roots excelurator? Probably one of the best nutes you will own
> 
> ent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


I keep hearing about it but it's a little expensive. I have been using Rapid Root (GH) but I don't really see a difference. For this round I did a few drops of Superthrive and PH'd water. I didn't even use clonex gel or anything. That's why I was worried. But they seem to be wanting to live, haha.

Usually I do rockwool and humidity dome. But with my schedule for Jan I could not keep them alive. In the aero tub I just fill them up and they are good for 4-5 days. Fingers crossed on 100% success.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Have you tried AN's Voodoo Juice?
> 
> I thought it was the same thing.
> 
> Or Rhino Skin.


 Rhino skin is a silicate similar to silica blast I think... Voodoo juice is similar to multizen I believe... But roots is expensive but it works...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=9hLXUonMNcS1sASm7oC4BA&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-JJb3JiqYlY&cd=1&ved=0CC4QtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGOFPKqLSrtzTrHKr0Y0Lquw8aOtg&sig2=gmAPNe1pVV_71i_x3H2v4A

Check this out... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been away from babies from a few days now,.. Mad depressing..,, I honestly miss them.... They sometimes are the only thing that make sense to me sometimes... You treat them right and they bless you... What better relationship than that? 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 22, 2014)

Iiiiiii'mmmmmm baaaaaaacccckkkkk!!!!!! Pics from the scrog later but this is a preview of some maybe futures...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 22, 2014)

mmmmm Blue Cheese


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 23, 2014)

Day 35 ...12/12 
I must say, I'm very happy with the progress .... Super stinky... But that sweet funk...if you dont know I hope one day you learn if it... Mmmm 


I'm hoping they all pop however I am looking forward to that blue cheese.. I love the cheese... That's coming up next round of beans.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 24, 2014)

Day 37... These baybays are stiiikayyy... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome Canopy


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Jan 24, 2014)

gorgeous man...
im setting up a somewhat similar grow myself


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks guys yeah these girls haven't stopped pleasing me, in the slightest.. I'm hitting them with some extra nutes, I noticed a little burn on one of the 6.. but there tric production is amazing compared to my last run.. similar to my first critical run on my other thread..

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 26, 2014)

Next to join the flower room and one of the babies 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 29, 2014)

Day 41..12/12

So iccceeeey so iccceeeyyyy... Week 6 starts tomorrow... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy birthday ladies.. here we have blue cheese from Barneys farm and afghan kush x white widow from world of seeds

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 31, 2014)

After some manicuring 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 31, 2014)

*Sexy.! *
Whats going on there Dr, only a couple weeks left for them sexy sticky girls.. That's sweet...!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 31, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> *Sexy.! *
> Whats going on there Dr, only a couple weeks left for them sexy sticky girls.. That's sweet...!


Thank you, funny thing...in the pic the label on the bottom peeled off onto my thumb... I was scrubbing my hands for a while...I loved it..hahaha

I'm giving her 10 weeks, my first critical kush went that long and I loved the results, I pulled my last at 9.. I was happy but it didn't have that judo chop effect...I reintroduced an additive that has increased my tric production... Which I did use the first round...so maybe that was it ...anyways I love it... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol sticky fingers good problem to have..
what it that product you use? I used one called snow storm that always seemed to help. Same mfg just came out with another product called crystal burst. I bought some but havnt used it yet.. Can't wait!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 31, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Lol sticky fingers good problem to have..
> what it that product you use? I used one called snow storm that always seemed to help. Same mfg just came out with another product called crystal burst. I bought some but havnt used it yet.. Can't wait!


That's exactly it...I posted a pic a few pages back...lol.. yeah awesome stuff...it will burn if youre not careful though...I haven't tried there new product... They also have something called purple maxx which helps turn buds purple..I have yet to try that also

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel like Spiderman whenever I finish up working...hahaha 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 31, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I feel like Spiderman whenever I finish up working...hahaha
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Have you tried you're newly acquired super powers on the side of building, yet?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 31, 2014)

fucken asome!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 1, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> That's exactly it...I posted a pic a few pages back...lol.. yeah awesome stuff...it will burn if youre not careful though...I haven't tried there new product... They also have something called purple maxx which helps turn buds purple..I have yet to try that also
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


lol I must have skipped right over that page.. All there products are good. purple max, bush master all of them..! With exception of snow storm the others only get used last few weeks tho.. I don't tell many about these cause honestly I feel they make my buds that much better than most.. 
Haha, can't give up all the secrets..


----------



## jojaxx (Feb 1, 2014)

Great grow & great info, THANX ! ....been holding onto 2 vanilla & 2 critical kush from Barney's. Now I know which 1 I wanna drop in 1st !


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 2, 2014)

yktind said:


> Have you tried you're newly acquired super powers on the side of building, yet?


unfortunately i haven't had a chance to get the system up and running. I'm hoping to have it complete by the time harvest time comes...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 2, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> lol I must have skipped right over that page.. All there products are good. purple max, bush master all of them..! With exception of snow storm the others only get used last few weeks tho.. I don't tell many about these cause honestly I feel they make my buds that much better than most..
> Haha, can't give up all the secrets..


Seriously... i'm really considering keeping hush hush.. i certainly do locally... i do it for the love of the bud, but i should be conscious some may use its powers for evil..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you thump easy and jojaxx!! i wonder whats next after the super bowl.... but bruno is on so i'm goin to go have a SUPER BOWL..hehehe


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol someone gonna use it for evil.. Well your darned strait, it's totally evil when someone starts growing weed better than you. 

Lol you had to watch the game to see Bruno.. What are you 12? Lmao.. My daughter loves that kid, and his half time show wasn't bad at all.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 3, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Lol someone gonna use it for evil.. Well your darned strait, it's totally evil when someone starts growing weed better than you.
> 
> Lol you had to watch the game to see Bruno.. What are you 12? Lmao.. My daughter loves that kid, and his half time show wasn't bad at all.


hahahahhahahah noooo i left when Bruno came on.. hahahahhaha to go have a super bowl hehehehe...come onnnnn maaaannnnnn


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha I got that the first time Dr, I was just messn with you..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 3, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Haha I got that the first time Dr, I was just messn with you..


Dang.... I was like f*ck I must of typed that shit wrong...hahaha... Yeah im back in the lab performing some secret techniques and shit

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 3, 2014)

He'll yeah, secret squirrel work.. I just left the lab myself. Tonight I got a little sticky chopping a few of them and reveging a node of each so I can start the cycle all over again. Good times!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 4, 2014)

Seriously... Just got out... Madness.. but it's for the love of it..

Day 47 Muahahaha 12/12

This bitches are certified... I'm giving them 3 more weeks... Can't wait

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 4, 2014)

Veg room update

Blue cheese, and Afghan white widow, and the critical sisters 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2014)

Day 49 ...12/12

Added some yoyos,made some adjustments... Looking good.. plenty of white hairs on some fat buds 

Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## yktind (Feb 6, 2014)

Those should be very dense, eh?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> Those should be very dense, eh?


Solid... I phuckin' love it 

Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## reggaerican (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a forest of beautiful big buds. 

Question; so what happened to that one bud with the single leaves growing out of it. Is that from your secret techniques and shit. Lol
Maybe I was too stonned and we talked about that pages back but it looks like it thought about reveging for a while., any chance you have light leaking in the tent.? I guess heat stress can cause that too.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2014)

It's the beginning of a Foxtail, I revegged in the past and it does look like how the leaves get.. here's another bud 
Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> That's a forest of beautiful big buds.
> 
> Question; so what happened to that one bud with the single leaves growing out of it. Is that from your secret techniques and shit. Lol
> Maybe I was too stonned and we talked about that pages back but it looks like it thought about reveging for a while., any chance you have light leaking in the tent.? I guess heat stress can cause that too.


Thanks , yeah i think it's the foxtail because it's not on any of the other buds, however I was away a few days and had suspicions about the timer setting....hmmm I'm definitely keeping an eye on them... 

Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2014)

Veg room update..
So after some moving around and adjustments we are up and at em.. I'm also trying out mainlining into a scrog.. should be interesting 

Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 10, 2014)

Day 54 ...12/12 
These girls are pumped...but they still have some finishing up to do... 

Dr. Frankenstien's Laboratory


----------



## yktind (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking Great Doc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you, I'm getting anxious..as the days near... I want to see some purple leaves before I harvest 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2014)

Checked on my trichs I'm at 60% cloudy and 40% clear.. no amber.. patiently waiting... We are at day 59

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2014)

The veg chamber is doing nicely... I'm testing ck under various veg conditions to further lock this strain down... Check out this mainline experiment

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 16, 2014)

Two more weeks I say, hopefully I can pull out some nice colors...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 16, 2014)

Bam bammm..Bammm

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## goldengrower (Feb 17, 2014)

Holy fuckin shit doc!! I just now got around to reading up on ur lab...you r a god among men!! Lol dam man that is some insane shit!! All off one plant...your standards are high I like that gives me something to shoot for!! This def the best grow I have read up on. Very nice bravo bro!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 18, 2014)

goldengrower said:


> Holy fuckin shit doc!! I just now got around to reading up on ur lab...you r a god among men!! Lol dam man that is some insane shit!! All off one plant...your standards are high I like that gives me something to shoot for!! This def the best grow I have read up on. Very nice bravo bro!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rollitup mobile app


Wow thanx man I appreciate that. I post hoping to help, because I know I had lots of questions and spent a bunch of time looking... Also half the time if it's your first time you have no idea what to expect... 



Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 18, 2014)

yktind said:


> Looking Great Doc!


Thank you
Busy day in the lab..

thanx yktind for the recipe! I made two batches.. the first with 14oz coconut oil and 70 gr of dry trim... The second with 30 oz oil and 100 gr trim... I made a batch of brownies with the first... And Yumms ... 


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2014)

Perfect! Be careful not to eat to much as it will send to another planet, hahaha.

I actually like the taste as well. Can't even tell that there isn't any butter.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome stuff... I munched away all day Muahahaha....!!!! The flush has commenced... The final chop in about a week...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 22, 2014)

About a week before the chop... I can't wait to try it out..

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 26, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day Muahahaha!!!!!*!!

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 27, 2014)

WhooHooo,

Now the work begins, lol.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Feb 27, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thank you
> Busy day in the lab..
> 
> thanx yktind for the recipe! I made two batches.. the first with 14oz coconut oil and 70 gr of dry trim... The second with 30 oz oil and 100 gr trim... I made a batch of brownies with the first... And Yumms ...
> ...


Any chance I could grab that recipe??? =)
I'd like a good edible extract with a decent shelf life to cook with after I'm done shaking the leaves for keif. From the looks of it you guys have just that.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 27, 2014)

Check out my boy yktinds thread post 171

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 6, 2014)

Busy busy busy...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Mar 6, 2014)

Trim trim trim, man. Hope your scissors are gooey. And you have a big bowl roasting


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 6, 2014)

Nonstop... Single handed... Bong stays loaded... Best harvest yet..such a double edged sword... 



Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 9, 2014)

My baby blue cheese is all grown up...transplant and updated pics later...stay tuned

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2014)

Day 1 and the one in back week 3

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 20, 2014)

Veg room update..
In the 5 gal there's a critical kush a blue cheese and a Afghan x white widow... We've got some critical babies in the 1 litre and some BC and AW cloning away..


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Mar 21, 2014)

How'd your harvest go, Doc?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 21, 2014)

yktind said:


> How'd your harvest go, Doc?


Very well... I averaged a little over 5 each...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 1, 2014)

Long time...got my camera fixed...eeesh...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 7, 2014)

These babies are crrrrayyyyzzzaaaayyyy...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Apr 14, 2014)

Love when things looks so healthy!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanx, I'm hoping through flower I can keep giving the three strains the same nutrient.. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 19, 2014)

What's good everyone, how's things a growin

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy 420 doc


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 21, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Happy 420 doc


Happy grownin, happy 420 always, thanx you too

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 28, 2014)

Bam bam triple bam, quadruple mutha phuckin bam !!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice. What week is this?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2014)

Flower weeks 4,6,9 veg weeks 2,3,4... Keeping them little while I free up some space.. week 4 flower is blue cheese, critical kush, and Afghan x white widow

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 30, 2014)

All new coming this summer

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 30, 2014)

Progress...the ladies in the middle are coming down in a few days

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 4, 2014)

Busy busy busy

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (May 4, 2014)

Damn app, won't load pics..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 4, 2014)

Try clearing your cache, close the app ... I've had to clear all data if your running android

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 4, 2014)

Ck week 6

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 5, 2014)

Nugs look gr8!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 6, 2014)

Thank you!

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 6, 2014)

Question posted mh/hps veg then flower... ?


That is true. I stick to that however the dual hood makes it easy to incorporate mh in flower.. I believe the loss in the size of the bud makes up in terms of the compactness of the bud. 

There is a slight loss in weight.. 

The theory I've been developing is that if the distance between nodes is tighter while using mh instead of hps, during veg... That during flower it'll cause the stacking of bud to happen tighter also... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 6, 2014)

My quantum of solace

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 8, 2014)

Harvest complete... 2 critical kush , hung, trimmed, jarred

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 12, 2014)

Week 5&7 abc, critical kush starting new strains soon

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)

What size light are you using Doc?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 13, 2014)

yktind said:


> What size light are you using Doc?


The space has 2200... One scrog with 1000 baddass hps... The other with 2, 600's a lumatek and an ipower

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 13, 2014)

Damnit I have been debating switching to 1000 HPS. May have to do that. I see that it makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 14, 2014)

Yeah ... Huge difference... My 2, 600's i use 1hps 1 mh

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 14, 2014)

I think that also contributes... Having the other spectrum, and co2

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Ok doc, who's the next patient?


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Ok doc, who's the next patient?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 15, 2014)

The more we share info the better we'll get

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Oops thought you didn't hear me..lol..


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Oops thought you didn't hear me..lol..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 15, 2014)

These temps... F$#@%in ' global climate change

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (May 15, 2014)

Been there done that 3 months ago ...aussie summer is brutal


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 16, 2014)

Its almost starting to change my plans... But I don't want to drop down in power...

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (May 16, 2014)

I had about 10 , frozen 2lt bottles on rotation...silica...windows open...it was a battle for sho


----------



## yktind (May 16, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I think that also contributes... Having the other spectrum, and co2
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


Hrmmmm..... Next Upgrade CO2 or 1000 light? What would do first?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 20, 2014)

yktind said:


> Hrmmmm..... Next Upgrade CO2 or 1000 light? What would do first?


I would say the 1000... Get that down then whenever you have the $$ get the co2 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 20, 2014)

Been super busy ... But iiiiiii'mmm baaaaaaaaaack.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 23, 2014)

Updated photos and some preharvest prep..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (May 23, 2014)

Sweet! How many days left?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 24, 2014)

About a week or so I'd say..10 days

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 26, 2014)

Flower room is looking great, now it's the waiting game...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 30, 2014)

These babies are looking just right!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

Blue cheese, critical kush , ck about to be harvested

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 5, 2014)

Is your blue cheese by barneys or Buddha?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Is your blue cheese by barneys or Buddha?


Barneys I'm about to scrog 4 under 1k within a week or so

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

Another blue cheese...she smells delicious 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 5, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Barneys I'm about to scrog 4 under 1k within a week or so
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


What's your medium?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> What's your medium?


I'm running a coco based mix that I've tweeked ...started 100% coco love it but I also mix in perlite some peat moss some stones..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

Way to go Doc. I enjoy seeing your buds. They get nice and fat. I assume that they are super dense too.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> Way to go Doc. I enjoy seeing your buds. They get nice and fat. I assume that they are super dense too.


Thanx I appreciate that, they're fuckin juicy rocks... I'm going to post a pic later of my Afghan x white widow... She has about a week and I swear if I hit someone over the head with a bud it'd knock em' out...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

@yktind thanx again on the recipe... I've been cranking away the last few days

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

Dude is that Coconut oil? Looks great, potent. 

We need to blaze some time. Are you in SoCal area?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> Dude is that Coconut oil? Looks great, potent.
> 
> We need to blaze some time. Are you in SoCal area?


Yeah man, organic coconut oil.. 36oz oil to 120 grams, larf, chafe , tiny buds.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm east coast... I'll be out o
In Vegas.. labor day

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

I found a website that wholesales big jugs of coconut oil but I don't think it was extra virgin. It was like $20 bucks for 5 gallons. Have you looked into buying in bulk at all? Only thing is I don't really trust it... To good to be true type thing. So maybe it is crap IDK.


----------



## yktind (Jun 5, 2014)

I go to NY once a year for a trade show if your in the city. Usually sneak a couple grams on the plane.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> I go to NY once a year for a trade show if your in the city. Usually sneak a couple grams on the plane.


I could make it out there, inbox me.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 5, 2014)

yktind said:


> I found a website that wholesales big jugs of coconut oil but I don't think it was extra virgin. It was like $20 bucks for 5 gallons. Have you looked into buying in bulk at all? Only thing is I don't really trust it... To good to be true type thing. So maybe it is crap IDK.


I haven't.. I've been thinking of making bho but haven't gotten around to it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 6, 2014)

What are you yielding with your 4 ck scrog under your 1000 watter.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 6, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> What are you yielding with your 4 ck scrog under your 1000 watter.


We'll find out really soon...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 12, 2014)

Random bud shot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 16, 2014)

The countdown... T minus 5 days... Or less...Muahahaha. left to right..blue cheese, Afghan x white widow, critical kush....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 19, 2014)

Chop shots soon, taking a break and back to work....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2014)

looking mighty find Doc! I love your big fat buds and killer scrogging skillz!
What is that liquidy green stuff in the cup? looks like green split pea soup. I think you said you made it with coconut oil? cheers DAT


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 19, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looking mighty find Doc! I love your big fat buds and killer scrogging skillz!
> What is that liquidy green stuff in the cup? looks like green split pea soup. I think you said you made it with coconut oil? cheers DAT


Hey thanx! And thanx for stopping in.. Yeah it's coconut oil that I use to make edibles... Yktind hooked it up with the method, and I've played with it from there. Mostly trim mixed into the crock pot with the coconut oil for a few hours..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 19, 2014)

Chippity chop, choppopoty chop

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 19, 2014)

thats interesting Doc. I have made cannabutter before, don't care for the grassy taste..Im a big fan of coconut oil. I cook with it a lot.Im wondering if the coconut oil kills the grassy taste more? And I just had a thought.. what if during the crockpot melt down and simmer.. (I used to simmer mine for at least 12 hours.) also toss in some nutella chocholate spread to get a chocolate coconut flavor. Then when it hardens it could be eaten more like a candy then used as a butter.
Congrats on the harvest.Light it up!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 19, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats interesting Doc. I have made cannabutter before, don't care for the grassy taste..Im a big fan of coconut oil. I cook with it a lot.Im wondering if the coconut oil kills the grassy taste more? And I just had a thought.. what if during the crockpot melt down and simmer.. (I used to simmer mine for at least 12 hours.) also toss in some nutella chocholate spread to get a chocolate coconut flavor. Then when it hardens it could be eaten more like a candy then used as a butter.
> Congrats on the harvest.Light it up!


That's an awesome idea I'm actually going to be making some more tomorrow...I may just see.. Yeah I've been going at least 12 hours... Thank u, I'm lighting up as you read this... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 19, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats interesting Doc. I have made cannabutter before, don't care for the grassy taste..Im a big fan of coconut oil. I cook with it a lot.Im wondering if the coconut oil kills the grassy taste more? And I just had a thought.. what if during the crockpot melt down and simmer.. (I used to simmer mine for at least 12 hours.) also toss in some nutella chocholate spread to get a chocolate coconut flavor. Then when it hardens it could be eaten more like a candy then used as a butter.
> Congrats on the harvest.Light it up!


Yes the coconut oil tastes way better. My girlfriend hates the "edible taste".

Coconut Oil is awesome.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 21, 2014)

Blue cheese bud shot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 23, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Blue cheese bud shot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


How is the flavor and smell on that? 

Do you know what the genetics are?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 23, 2014)

yktind said:


> How is the flavor and smell on that?
> 
> Do you know what the genetics are?


Phuckin amazing ... Cheesey fruitiness... Barneys farm.. big Buddha cheese x blueberry 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Sounds good. I may have to pull the trigger and order some blue cheese....or maybe blue dream......30 beans that is sog lolly pop style


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 24, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Sounds good. I may have to pull the trigger and order some blue cheese....or maybe blue dream......30 beans that is sog lolly pop style


Sounds good, I had a single blue dream bean that didn't pop... My blue cheese did however, very nice plant very scrogable... 

Here we have critical kush, on the left blue cheese in the middle and a couple of Afghan x widows... The screen is coming down today, and they will veg maybe another week...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 24, 2014)

Dangit now I have to put in a seed order, lol. Blue Cheese Please. I want to try Kotton Candy too, but that is by Dlelicous Seeds I think. But I have still have a sativa pack from Green House. Hawaiian Snow or Super Silver Haze, Sounds Very Tasty.

Lol, here is how I picked. I don't know if you do any fantasy sports but this really helps when making a pick. +1 and -1


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 24, 2014)

That's awesome.. I always debate what to run..and I go in circles... I would run super silver, since it's part of super lemon which I ran before, and I loved it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 24, 2014)

One step closer

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## weedpirate (Jun 27, 2014)

great minds think alike frank


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 27, 2014)

Looking good what are you running? Diggin your set up real clean

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## weedpirate (Jun 27, 2014)

the new critical+ v2 mainlined and scrog in wilma pots just about to turn them.
the seeds are from dinafem and i would say it was the worst ones i have bought.
the genetics are not stable as i had a few that were deformed.will be going back to critical kush


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 3, 2014)

Critical kush is definitely a keeper...in my book.. day 1 begins

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 3, 2014)

And it begins


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 9, 2014)

Abc grow week 1
Afghan x white widow
Blue cheese
Critical kush 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Muahahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 13, 2014)

Night night

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ILM (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow what size footprint you working with
That's beautiful brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 14, 2014)

ILM said:


> Wow what size footprint you working with
> That's beautiful brother. Keep up the good work


The tent is 5x10... My screen is 5x7. Thank you they're loving every drop of light

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ILM (Jul 14, 2014)

Fan-fuckin-tastic brah
I got my seat belt on for this one


----------



## Scroga (Jul 14, 2014)

True that lol.. how long til flip doc?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 14, 2014)

ILM said:


> Fan-fuckin-tastic brah
> I got my seat belt on for this one


hell yeah, 
@ scroga I'm starting day 9 12/12 in an hour or so..
I'm worried they're going to grow me out of space.... Monster shit I was waiting on my Afghan x white widows to catch up... Super strong medicine on that... so I had to give them a chance to catch up... F$ck Barneys blue cheese and critical kush are beasts

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 15, 2014)

Scrog life

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 15, 2014)

Dude so healthy looking. That is awesome. What are your ppm's sitting at?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 16, 2014)

yktind said:


> Dude so healthy looking. That is awesome. What are your ppm's sitting at?


Thank you, I'll update u tonight when I prepare my feeding... I can tell what they need and when I'll push them increasingly until week 6 or so.. I generally don't check my ppms

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 16, 2014)

Update later.. some upskirt shots later

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's some day 10 12/12 shots, up skirt, before and after training and pruning... Ppm , ph update later when I finish up the res

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 17, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thank you, I'll update u tonight when I prepare my feeding... I can tell what they need and when I'll push them increasingly until week 6 or so.. I generally don't check my ppms
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


That's right because you are in those airpots right? I got confused with the other doc who has a DWC going.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 18, 2014)

BAM bam BAM!!!! 2 Afghan x white widow, 5 critical kush 5 blue cheese
Ph 5.8
Ec 2.0
Ppm 1070

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2014)

Scrog this for the haters hahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2014)

Day 14 mutha phucka 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 20, 2014)

Day 15 bud shots abc all showing bud

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 22, 2014)

Day 17 ck...I see some, crystals 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 23, 2014)

Staying busy, Doc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 23, 2014)

yktind said:


> Staying busy, Doc!


Always....Always... Getting things ready for my new strains... Deciding on what to keep... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 24, 2014)

looks great well done


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2014)

Day 20 the stretch should already be complete, and these gals are loving life

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2014)

I wonder how many fingers they'll end with

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 26, 2014)

My old thread
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/545900/

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 26, 2014)

wow...looks awsum


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 27, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> wow...looks awsum


Thanx Man 

Day 22 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 27, 2014)

A few adjustments...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2014)

Funny real life story... I take a bong rip of my blue cheese. ..a few minutes later my girl says "come here" she sniffs my face and says..." Your face smells like feet and smoke..." I burst out laughing... It's that big Buddha cheese hahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2014)

Day 23 ... Utter madness

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2014)

Day 23 right before lights out 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 29, 2014)

You'll get at least a niner, lol. Dude everything looks so healthy. Those are in the Airpots?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2014)

yktind said:


> You'll get at least a niner, lol. Dude everything looks so healthy. Those are in the Airpots?


I'm hoping! Haha thanx man, yeah 5 gallon airpots with my special coco mix

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 29, 2014)

Bud shots, blue cheese and critical kush 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 30, 2014)

About to be lights out...pladow!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 31, 2014)

Day 26....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 3, 2014)

Day 29... All I can say is wow...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2014)

Nights out day 30 tomorrow

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 6, 2014)

Can't stop won't stop

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2014)

Day 32 lights out... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 8, 2014)

Stacking nicely Doc!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2014)

yktind said:


> Stacking nicely Doc!


Thanx yeah this heat, caused my babies to explode... I was keeping my fingers crossed

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2014)

One more day/night left of week 5... They are all coming down on day 56, critical kush next to the ph meter, blue cheese bud shot on its own

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2014)

Night night, blue cheese bud shot/ scrog 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2014)

Up skirt... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 9, 2014)

I use the same yellow stickies......


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> I use the same yellow stickies......


I hate bumping into them...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 9, 2014)

Last day of week 5...show em what you got ladies

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 10, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Last day of week 5...show em what you got ladies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Looking good. I'm at the beginning of week 3 of my slh....btw do you defoliate your ck plants?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. I'm at the beginning of week 3 of my slh....btw do you defoliate your ck plants?


I only remove what's under the scrog... Mainly because normally they'd only grow colas above the screen.. I have in the past and I was contemplating that with this grow... 
However, I'm using co2 and that causes them to go crazy... So having the extra leaf matter helps absorb the co2.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 10, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I only remove what's under the scrog... Mainly because normally they'd only grow colas above the screen.. I have in the past and I was contemplating that with this grow...
> However, I'm using co2 and that causes them to go crazy... So having the extra leaf matter helps absorb the co2..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice, dam I'm so lazy I need to install my co2. ALL my co2 equipment is just sitting in a bag. Did you notice a difference from when you added co2 to your tent?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 10, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Nice, dam I'm so lazy I need to install my co2. ALL my co2 equipment is just sitting in a bag. Did you notice a difference from when you added co2 to your tent?


YES. 
They drink more so you have to be on point with feedings... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 11, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I hate bumping into them...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Olive Oil and a shower. I got one stuck in my hair, lol. It was horrible.


----------



## yktind (Aug 11, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Last day of week 5...show em what you got ladies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Man I need to get my butt into gear transfer into the flower room.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2014)

Bladowwwww... Welcome week 6

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Looking good. I'm at the beginning of week 3 of my slh....btw do you defoliate your ck plants?


I'm going to defoliate tonight... Not major but so my inner canopy gets more light

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

Pow... Going to get to work tonight or tomorrow

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2014)

Lights out day 37... Day38 starts tomorrow.... Check it night shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 40

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey how long do you jar your ck before you thinks its smoke able?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 17, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Hey how long do you jar your ck before you thinks its smoke able?


Min a week... However I'll try it before in the vape 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 18, 2014)

I have some ck from my February harvest...smokes super smooth and almost seems more prevent potent

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 18, 2014)

Up close and personal

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like it is starting to snow!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2014)

Hell yeah.. I can't wait it's gone Madd 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 22, 2014)

Blue cheese bud shot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 22, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Blue cheese bud shot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


What's the smell like on that? Personally I love real blue cheese (actual cheese not necessarily the smell, lol). And I've smelled the cheese strain before it smells good. What are the genetics on that?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 22, 2014)

yktind said:


> What's the smell like on that? Personally I love real blue cheese (actual cheese not necessarily the smell, lol). And I've smelled the cheese strain before it smells good. What are the genetics on that?


Big Buddha cheese x blueberry, 

I love the cheese... And it adds the blue fruitiness smells phuckin delicious after the cure and before the chop... Barneys farm 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 23, 2014)

Almost done... Less than a week...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 25, 2014)

Day 50...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 27, 2014)

Holy moly batman ! Falling colas everywhere

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking great man nice and heavy!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 27, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Looking great man nice and heavy!


Thank you, yeah just about to come down

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 28, 2014)

Darkness began yesterday.. the chop happens tonight!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 28, 2014)

Amazing

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 2, 2014)

On vacation... Can't wait to see my babies when I get back... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 3, 2014)

Out in Cali till tomorrow!! Circa LA!!! Pm me if anyone's around!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 6, 2014)

Heeeeerreee we go

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 12, 2014)

Check it... My new vs old blue cheese.... Don't sweat the technique 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 13, 2014)

Bud shots new vs. Old harvest critical kush

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 15, 2014)

jcouto95 said:


> How's that lemon skunk coming planning on keeping?


Hasn't popped yet... Just started these babies tonight.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 16, 2014)

Day 2 let's see what happens next

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah boooyeeeeee!!!! We have almost 100% poppage waiting on church 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Yeah boooyeeeeee!!!! We have almost 100% poppage waiting on church
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Can't wait to pop my beans. Will start as soon as fall does.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 19, 2014)

yktind said:


> Can't wait to pop my beans. Will start as soon as fall does.


Yeah these temps have been tough... I'm hoping to have my system built by next month... Which I hope to have clones from these seeds by then

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Yeah these temps have been tough... I'm hoping to have my system built by next month... Which I hope to have clones from these seeds by then
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I was wondering if I could get your opinion on something, I am not super experienced with seeds.

I have a 12 pack of Fat Purple (Purple Rhinox G13 x Fat Marty). I was planning just to do 2 at a time, I figure there is a 50/50 chance male/ female. I don't have room to do a full run of an unknown pheno. Right now I am growing my SNOG and it is a winner. Should I go 12/12 from seed to pick a pheno or should I take clones of both first and flower them out in a 3 gallon of soil?

What would you do if you wanted to test out a strain while still keeping your flower room full of something you know is tried and true?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 19, 2014)

yktind said:


> I was wondering if I could get your opinion on something, I am not super experienced with seeds.
> 
> I have a 12 pack of Fat Purple (Purple Rhinox G13 x Fat Marty). I was planning just to do 2 at a time, I figure there is a 50/50 chance male/ female. I don't have room to do a full run of an unknown pheno. Right now I am growing my SNOG and it is a winner. Should I go 12/12 from seed to pick a pheno or should I take clones of both first and flower them out in a 3 gallon of soil?
> 
> What would you do if you wanted to test out a strain while still keeping your flower room full of something you know is tried and true?


I would take clones of each, perhaps even using your first "top" ( that's what I do)

I let them grow to the space I have available, so dedicate the space needed to cover your bottom line for what you know..

Use the extra space for the new ladies.. you never know... given the same treatment as the snog they might equal it or out perform it.. 
I'm in the same predicament as you ..do you have a separate veg space?
I cloned my critical and started these seeds. I run perpetual 5x5's so what I do is alternate. So once I'm halfway into flower I start my experimental strains ... And by the time those come down their clones are fully vegged and ready jump into the perpetual.. but you need a veg space for that... 

If you jump straight to flower they'll grow but not to their full potential.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Sep 19, 2014)

I do have a separate tent for all veg. I have two small mother plants and the stuff getting ready to flower. Also have a small clone dome for when the big switch happens. 

Even if I get a male I wouldn't mind keeping the pollen.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 19, 2014)

yktind said:


> I do have a separate tent for all veg. I have two small mother plants and the stuff getting ready to flower. Also have a small clone dome for when the big switch happens.
> 
> Even if I get a male I wouldn't mind keeping the pollen.


I'd grow them out 2 at a time and work them into your grows.. mature plants produce so much better... If one happens to be male pop in a Snog, take your pollen and do what you must with the male

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 20, 2014)

It appears that critical cheese is in the lead... Let's see who's next

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 20, 2014)

So we now have 1 amnesia haze, 2 white strawberry skunk, and 1 critical cheese 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Sep 22, 2014)

Dangit! Can't wait to put mine in water. Maybe at the end of the week. I have to get my ass in gear and take clones anyway.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 22, 2014)

yktind said:


> Dangit! Can't wait to put mine in water. Maybe at the end of the week. I have to get my ass in gear and take clones anyway.


You've got to!!! Check out a white strawberry skunk....

The struggle is real

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 22, 2014)

With the ladies

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 1, 2014)

Critical cheese... PoW!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say very nice grow! I just flipped my ladies... So what was your total harvest from the critical kush, how many plants And the number of days flowering? Also I've heard these gona little longer in dwc. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 19, 2014)

Sgt.niceguy said:


> Just wanted to say very nice grow! I just flipped my ladies... So what was your total harvest from the critical kush, how many plants And the number of days flowering? Also I've heard these gona little longer in dwc. Anyone know anything about that?


Thanx man, I pulled a little early at day 56... I had 4 critical and depending on veg time your yield will vary.. I've pulled as little as 3 as much as 14... Off of one.. I'm making a rdwc. they should finish a week early if anything 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 19, 2014)

From the depths of the laboratory emerges the beginnings of the future... Roll call !!! Critical cheese, white strawberry skunk, amnesia haze, and bubble gum....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 19, 2014)

Bladow!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 19, 2014)

I pulled 10oz off of 2 ck last go around and temps were hot.. I have 6 now and just started week 2 of flower friday. I vegged for 33 days from seed using advanced nutes grow micro bloom ph perfect. 18 inches when I flipped them they're 48 inches now. I've got 4 under 2 600's and 2 more under 2 400's.. It's looking pretty good so far. I'm running about 600ppm. I'm going to try and upload pics now but light are on so no promise on quality. Good luck on your next grow, I know I'm looking forward to watching!


----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 20, 2014)

Sgt.niceguy said:


> I pulled 10oz off of 2 ck last go around and temps were hot.. I have 6 now and just started week 2 of flower friday. I vegged for 33 days from seed using advanced nutes grow micro bloom ph perfect. 18 inches when I flipped them they're 48 inches now. I've got 4 under 2 600's and 2 more under 2 400's.. It's looking pretty good so far. I'm running about 600ppm. I'm going to try and upload pics now but light are on so no promise on quality. Good luck on your next grow, I know I'm looking forward to watching!


Looking real good! You might want to lolipop a little to eliminate popcorn buds in order to free up every to boost your colas..
are they all in a dwc? 
I've been busy building this rdwc... And my critical kush ladies cloning are sprouting roots so I have to get a step on it

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 20, 2014)

Funny you said that.. That's exactly what I did lastnight after taking the pics lastnight.. I'll post more pics tonight. You setup is looking good.. Idk how much you've done dwc but I love it and I could only imagine a rdwc would be that much better.. i'm really excited about this grow! I boosted my ppm's up to 750 lastnight as well..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 20, 2014)

Rdwc is the ish.... I'm really looking forward to completing this build... I'm just in need of a few more parts and I should be good.. tomorrow's going to be a busy day

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 21, 2014)

Muahahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 21, 2014)

Almost there....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sgt.niceguy (Oct 23, 2014)

Those roots are looking nice! I like your cloner setup..I've been thinking that's gonna be my next addition.. So far I only grow from seed and do one strain at a time...limited room and limited space..now that I have these extra lights (2 600w) i think I wanna try and run multiple strains and gets some variety in my life.. Was thinking about BC bud depots Girl Scout cookie and dutch passions strawberry cough..all fem of course. I don't have the room to hunt for pheno's yet.. Anyways if you have any suggestions on quality strains not quantity please feel free to give me some advice! All we ever get here is brick weed.. So I grow for quantity but there's never enough to go around anyways and this being my 3rd grow I have my setup paid for so I'm running this next crop for me! Planning to run between jan 1- April 20... 420!! I know my pics suck cause my light is always on but it seems like I'm never around when it's off... Friday the 24th will be the start of week 3


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 23, 2014)

Sgt.niceguy said:


> Those roots are looking nice! I like your cloner setup..I've been thinking that's gonna be my next addition..
> 
> now that I have these extra lights (2 600w) i think I wanna try and run multiple strains and gets some variety in my life..
> 
> ...


Thank you, yeah having an aero cloner helps... The roots will dangle right into my rdwc.. 

yeah variety is the spice of life, it's nice finding a nice rotation.. 

Yeah I've wanted to run gsc but finding the time... I opted to go the way of the haze... Amnesia haze, from Royal Queen Seeds I'm running Strain Hunters white strawberry skunk ... I loved their super lemon haze, and figured I'd try the strawberry... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 23, 2014)

Check out the progress... Almost there... Sealing the pvc and testing is next.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 24, 2014)

Finally!!!!! Testing time soon... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 25, 2014)

It's alive!!!! More testing to come

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 27, 2014)

All is good minus 1 thing.... A Damn leak from my outlet on my pump to my pvc... All else is good... Suggestions are welcomed... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 27, 2014)

This friggin leak 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 30, 2014)

These ladies won't stop... Bubble gum leading the way

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 30, 2014)

New pump arrives, I thread gunk, and as I'm twisting it on.... Final turn.... CRACK.... Wtf... I'm going crazy... F this.. I just ordered a dc pump... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2014)

Shitty man. Was it a domestic product?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 1, 2014)

yktind said:


> Shitty man. Was it a domestic product?


Yeah... Which is why I gave it the benefit of doubt...however, I'm eager to get the new pump going

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 1, 2014)

Testing in a few hours... And the ladies. Critical cheese, amnesia haze, white strawberry skunk, bubble gum, and critical kush.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 2, 2014)

Pow!!!! The reconfiguration is complete... More testing to come...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 3, 2014)

It's aaaaaaaalllliiiiiiiiivvveeeeeee!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 4, 2014)

Full steam ahead... Transplanted from the aero cloner to the rdwc. These babies couldn't wait...and they're going to love it ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 5, 2014)

Topped and cloned these ladies... The saga continues... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 9, 2014)

Check it out...we have some progress...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 10, 2014)

Week 1 from clone urdwc

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 10, 2014)

It's going to be a full house soon ladies and gentlemen.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 11, 2014)

Amazing 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 13, 2014)

What a difference...just a few days later

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 16, 2014)

Topped these ladies a few days ago.. I can't wait to see them in flower

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 18, 2014)

Watcha feeding em doc? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Watcha feeding em doc?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


The urdwc is getting 2ml p/g of veg a&b and uc roots from cultured solutions , 1 ml p/g silica and cal mag and some amino treatment ... The coco gets just about the full line of house and garden's line up with a few exceptions

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice. I'm using h&g line too... In Dwc. . Always seem to slow and get deficient real quick if I'm not militant with the res changes.. I'm finding I always have to keep on to the ph.. As it's rarely stable for no longer than a couple of days... Do you encounter any of this? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I just finished a res change.. I'm going with every 2 weeks... My system is about 40 gallons... I get a slow drift up as my ppms go down.. due to them eating I'm guessing.. I'm about to pick up a guardian to make life easier..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow big res

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2014)

Well it's the system capacity that's 40 gallons... It's recirculating so I count it as a whole

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 18, 2014)

I can tell they're just about acclimated to the system... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I can tell they're just about acclimated to the system...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


They perked up nicely


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 19, 2014)

yktind said:


> They perked up nicely


Yeah I topped them after that first week in the system nervously but they're coming back full force

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 19, 2014)

Power up time 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 25, 2014)

It seems like they're ready....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 25, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> It seems like they're ready....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm flipping tomorrow~!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh shit me too.... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 26, 2014)

New clones rooted... Ladies going to flower, in darkness

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Nov 26, 2014)

My girls are in darkness, too! What are you expecting in flower time? I may go 11 to 12 weeks. Not sure if they will make it that long though. They went 11 weeks last time but I think they could go a bit longer.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 26, 2014)

yktind said:


> My girls are in darkness, too! What are you expecting in flower time? I may go 11 to 12 weeks. Not sure if they will make it that long though. They went 11 weeks last time but I think they could go a bit longer.


Nice, that's what's up... I'm running an amnesia haze... That goes up to 12 weeks... So I'm figuring I'll let the ladies ride out... And pull one a week to see the differences... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy turkey day everyone!!! This bud's for you!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 29, 2014)

Day 1...12/12 for some of these ladies... Some new clones, critical kush in the urdwc, and the next ladies going into flower

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2014)

These ladies.... Just about to flip...and critical cheese 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 1, 2014)

Amnesia haze and white strawberry skunk 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 2, 2014)

The og in the critical kush is strong 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 2, 2014)

Did you flip them? I'll be at day 7 tonight. Stretch is about to get going.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 2, 2014)

yktind said:


> Did you flip them? I'll be at day 7 tonight. Stretch is about to get going.


I flipped these ladies... After 3 days of darkness.. I will be flipping my urdwc either this week or next.. this is my first urdwc with this set up so I'm not sure how much they'll explode... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are the ladies in the urdwc, the shortest is about a foot tall and the tallest about 15"

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2014)

praying to the light... Flipping tonight 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2014)

These ladies here, critical cheese, white strawberry skunk and amnesia haze.. entered darkeness 8 days ago and will be at the end of week 1 Thursday week 2 starts Friday 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2014)

How many Flower rooms do you have setup?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I have 1 room. And i use the closet as my second ... I switch bulbs depending on timing

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> How many Flower rooms do you have setup?


I'm moving the big ladies to the big room with the urdwc, and they'll finish together. The other room will now become the veg room

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I'm moving the big ladies to the big room with the urdwc, and they'll finish together. The other room will now become the veg room
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice I was actually thinking of going perpetual once I finish this aero cycle. But I just remembered that I am lazy and will not want to mix up nutrients for 4 plants at different stages of flower. So nvm on that. Good Talk, lol.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 3, 2014)

yktind said:


> Nice I was actually thinking of going perpetual once I finish this aero cycle. But I just remembered that I am lazy and will not want to mix up nutrients for 4 plants at different stages of flower. So nvm on that. Good Talk, lol.


I find the easiest perpetual is harvesting once a month, so 2 stages of flower half 4 weeks in.. yeah it's two nutrient mixes, but my urdwc gets nutrient changes every 2 weeks, so it's no where as horrible as when I was dealing only with coco... That was a lot of work

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2014)

The infusion begins 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 4, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> The infusion begins
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Gunna be tasty. I just popped a capsule and I am ready for design work, lol. I've never done coco but from what I have heard is you have to be on top of it. Constantly feeding and watering. If I go back to normal hydro It would be aero again or maybe I'd try URDWC.

I am a huge fan of the aero I had going. But I started getting issues with leaks, etc (it is just what happens when you ghetto rig a unit out rubber mades). One day I'll do another setup but it really taught me a lot about the actual growth of the plant. And if I didn't see the success that I have had the last few grows I probably would have gave up and sold all of my equipment.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah coco has its ups and downs... Virtually impossible to go on vacation..unless you have an automatic watering system...
But at that point a urdwc just makes more sense.. you use a fraction of the nutrients, and the growth is multiplied ... 
I haven't had any issues with leaks, after changing my pump set up.. and the system is expandable

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 4, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I flipped these ladies... After 3 days of darkness.. I will be flipping my urdwc either this week or next.. this is my first urdwc with this set up so I'm not sure how much they'll explode...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Hey there, everything looks awesome great work! Curious on the preflower dark period..heard a lot of both sides, I take it you've had good success doing this? Bud development must be evident much sooner I would imagine? Keep it green bud!


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 4, 2014)

Also how were your yields from barneys critical?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2014)

Minuteman419 said:


> Hey there, everything looks awesome great work! Curious on the preflower dark period..heard a lot of both sides, I take it you've had good success doing this? Bud development must be evident much sooner I would imagine? Keep it green bud!


Thank you, 
In terms of the dark period, I feel it helps reduce stretch and yes with the onset of bud development...I'm flipping my critical kush and a bubble gum with no dark period, tonight so they will be 1 week of 12/12 behind the other ladies.. they are different strains.. so comparisons will be held knowing that.. however I've experimented before and found that it makes a difference.. 
Darkness at the end of flower, causes them to bust an extra layer of crystals.. ( my theory on that is it's the plants last attempt to protect its seeds (none in our case) so it wants to coat the seeds to help protect them until they germinate.) 

Yield on a 1k done right over a pound every time.. I've almost hit 2


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 4, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Thank you,
> In terms of the dark period, I feel it helps reduce stretch and yes with the onset of bud development...I'm flipping my critical kush and a bubble gum with no dark period, tonight so they will be 1 week of 12/12 behind the other ladies.. they are different strains.. so comparisons will be held knowing that.. however I've experimented before and found that it makes a difference..
> Darkness at the end of flower, causes them to bust an extra layer of crystals.. ( my theory on that is it's the plants last attempt to protect its seeds (none in our case) so it wants to coat the seeds to help protect them until they germinate.)
> 
> ...


Wow! Quality as exciting as the production? Trying to find a great strain to run in half my space to give me both weight and the quality that I demand out of my garden. This way I'll have weight of something at my disposal and can also continue to do multiple strains in the other half of the space, like I love to do. I run 2 1ks in a 6.5'x6.5' tent rite now. Been eyeballing that critical for some time now. I live in maine and I think it would be a rockstar outdoors up here. We may just find out. This is an 8.ball kush from barneys (first grow she's been w me since I bought the first bag of dirt and t5, aka, she's been through hell) haha. Love barneys gens got a pineapple chunk in the veg tent from them that's displaying some gorgeous growth a week and change after sprout. Outve everything I've seen so far in my garden g13 labs blue og is, well, she's amazing. 2 weeks into flower and she was frosted rite up and her stentch is that of unicorns rainbows and the ripest blueberry juices lol il be back w some pics of her when she's a little more mature.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 4, 2014)

Minuteman419 said:


> Wow! Quality as exciting as the production? Trying to find a great strain to run in half my space to give me both weight and the quality that I demand out of my garden. This way I'll have weight of something at my disposal and can also continue to do multiple strains in the other half of the space, like I love to do. I run 2 1ks in a 6.5'x6.5' tent rite now.


Nice, yeah man ...there 3 common phenos.. 1 that produces considerably more than the others. I have that, but mine has a few different traits also... They are all strong..the less yielding smell a little different. You're going to love it.. oh it also just won 3rd in attitudes annual contest.
Yeah variety is the spice of life and CK is a keeper

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Scroga (Dec 4, 2014)

With so many girls sucking from the same res, how do you stay on top of deficiencies through stretch? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Dec 4, 2014)

How many beans beAns did it take to find a good pheno?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 5, 2014)

Scroga said:


> With so many girls sucking from the same res, how do you stay on top of deficiencies through stretch?


So the system during flower is running around 30 gallons. There's 7 ladies total.. 
I am setting up a top off reservoir that is 18 gallons. Since its a urdwc, I run my ppms pretty low..

Today is day 1 and I'm running them max 63 days. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 5, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> How many beans beAns did it take to find a good pheno?


I picked up a 5 pack germed 4 and saved a bean.. 3 sprouted and 1 happened to be my pheno! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 8, 2014)

Flower room on blast 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking right as rain 

Thanx for the updates. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2014)

Day 10 shots amnesia haze, critical cheese , white strawberry skunk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking right as rain
> 
> Thanx for the updates.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm in testing and all is rockin'. Hopefully these are all keepers!


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 10, 2014)

And here we have our new roots... Still a ways to go but all is noted. That being said strawberry is in the lead

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 10, 2014)

Some more development, some Loli popping... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking great now Dr. Ladies look real happy.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 11, 2014)

The big 3 and close ups of wss and AH 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 12, 2014)

The screen is going down tonight... If not tomorrow... These ladies have about a week or less of stretch so it should accommodate them nicely 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 14, 2014)

Bing Bing badow

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 15, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Bing Bing badow
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


That is a great sight to see when you check under the plants. Great job!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> That is a great sight to see when you check under the plants. Great job!


I phuckin love it, thank you

Check out white strawberry skunk, critical cheese, amnesia haze day 19..12/12... And critical kush day 12...12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 17, 2014)

Some close ups 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I want to run that Critical Cheese. How does it smell?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 17, 2014)

yktind said:


> I think I want to run that Critical Cheese. How does it smell?


This is my first time running her, and I've been congested the last few days... I love cheese and the critical kush... So I hope it performs... 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 18, 2014)

NNNIIIICCCCEEE!!! 

Sweet Looking Ladies M8. 

Keep up the Awesome Work. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 20, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> NNNIIIICCCCEEE!!!
> Sweet Looking Ladies M8.
> Keep up the Awesome Work.
> Peace and Great Grows
> Asmallvoice


Thank you! Yeah these ladies are getting some gains... Gains gains

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah these chicks need to be screened.. 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 22, 2014)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Yeah these chicks need to be screened..
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


How are you liking the HF Raptor 8? Looks like your ladies like it


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 24, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> How are you liking the HF Raptor 8? Looks like your ladies like it


They love it, they're diggin the dual spectrum..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 28, 2014)

Bing Bing bladow 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 29, 2014)

Critical kush bud shot... Day 23...12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 30, 2014)

Some minor adjustments..and amnesia haze

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 31, 2014)

yktind said:


> Happy New Year!!


Thanx bud happy New year to you too!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New year's everyone!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 2, 2015)

Connoisseur shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice scrog. read up all on the first one you did with one plant, with 13.75 yield. Very nice. What was the dimensions of your grow 4x30"? How many weeks of veg after rooter clone or was it seed?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 4, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Nice scrog. read up all on the first one you did with one plant, with 13.75 yield. Very nice. What was the dimensions of your grow 4x30"? How many weeks of veg after rooter clone or was it seed?


Thank you! yes 4'x30" . That was a clone of my critical kush from seed. She vegged in a 5 gallon airpot perhaps a month no more than 6 weeks, I took advantage of the stretch to fill Out the screen.. I was also using cO2.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 4, 2015)

Day 30...12/12 root shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 4, 2015)

So I am building plans to go to Oregon and due to plant restrictions I am having to grow the largest plants I can, to get the highest yield while being efficient. I will be setting up a perpetual cycle with the Critical Kush due to its high yielding nature.

12 in Veg, 12 in Flower
Veg for 2 months in a similar set up as yours under 600w, scrog in a 4x4, but was thinking of keeping it under the 600w for flower or then switch to 1000w in flower. I need to get a lb or more a plant with my 24 plants restriction.
My system will be a top feed system with rockwool cubes(the little ones, not the blocks) in those large air ports.
Since you have been growing this strain for a while, I wanted to hear your thoughts.
Is this a quality strain for my patients and my dispensary to carry?And able to obtain these results?


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 4, 2015)

And your doing an awesome job by the way. You really keep uptodate with your journal and pictures.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 4, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> So I am building plans to go to Oregon and due to plant restrictions I am having to grow the largest plants I can, to get the highest yield while being efficient. I will be setting up a perpetual cycle with the Critical Kush due to its high yielding nature.
> 
> 12 in Veg, 12 in Flower
> Veg for 2 months in a similar set up as yours under 600w, scrog in a 4x4, but was thinking of keeping it under the 600w for flower or then switch to 1000w in flower. I need to get a lb or more a plant with my 24 plants restriction.
> ...


With a 4x4 and a 1k you will definitely get a lb. I'm guessing your wattage is 1k per scrog? I love the strain and haven't found anything that compares. They're are a few phenotypes... So finding the right one will be some work, but once you have her BAM! Nothing I've grown compares to her.. I often hear..." wait what, ? Shit it's the critical, what was that again?/ what was I doing again" ... Strong stuff

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 4, 2015)

BUD PORN ALERT!!! Critical kush, critical cheese, amnesia haze, white strawberry skunk and classic bubble gum 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 5, 2015)

looking good! and ya i was referring to 1 light per scrog, but to try and save a little $ with electricity i was going to run the 600s, thro veg and also flower. but maybe just the 1000s in flower, what are you running in each? and what you think with this strain, could i get away with the 600 and a lb consistently?

how many phenos out there? and what have you come across? I have been trying to find them and their descriptions from Barneys Farm..


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2015)

The 600's should do some justice... I'd say do a side by side with maybe 2.... 1k's .. I'm running 600 in veg, and my flower room 5x8 is 1600 a 1k hps and a 600 mh ... There are 4 phenos that are common and another with a color variation... I came across 3 phenos and kept this because it was amazing... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2015)

yktind said:


> I think I want to run that Critical Cheese. How does it smell?


I'm loving the smell like a lemon version of the cheese... I've grown a big Buddha cheese and it reminds me of that mixed with almost a lemon skunk.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 5, 2015)

ill prolly end up going all 1000s for flower, go big or go home i guess, just gona $$ pay for it in the end.

I know of 3 phenos, but I will just have to play around with it to get the right one, or come snag a cut from you haha.

Ya i going to split my flower room in two. 6 plants(4x4 each) in two 12x12 rooms. pump those suckas full of c02 and light! 

How does she do with the raised temps running c02? you run it warmer for yours through out and slowly drop it near the end for some color change on her?


----------



## yktind (Jan 5, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Day 30...12/12 root shots
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome Roots!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> go big or go home i guess, just gona $$ pay for it in the end.
> 
> I know of 3 phenos, but I will just have to play around with it to get the right one, or come snag a cut from you haha.
> 
> How does she do with the raised temps running c02? you run it warmer for yours through out and slowly drop it near the end for some color change on her?


True that the 600's offer more lumens per watt however the 1k's put out more lumens total.. the 1k's are the way to go.. 
Yeah 3 main phenos and the 4th which I have.. however talks of another more on the sativa side.. 
She loves the cO2 ... And high temps... I kept her at 85 day and 75... My critical throws out pinks and guava colored hairs without cold... I will however try some cold treatment this round... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2015)

yktind said:


> Awesome Roots!


Thanx ! I can't wait to see them at the end...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

You have any problems with those big ole roots clogging your pumps or sprayers?
They look good and healthy but that would be mine only concern.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> You have any problems with those big ole roots clogging your pumps or sprayers?
> They look good and healthy but that would be mine only concern.


No clogs they've grabbed the airstones and I guess they're busy with that...lol the pipe I'm using its 1.5"... I'm messing with water pump speeds to find the optimum water flow rate/amount of turbulence to increase yield... I do still have about 4 weeks to go... So we'll see...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

be careful they dont clog those pipes. haha I have seen some crazy roots doing crazy things. it shouldnt be to bad since you didnt veg em out, which is where you would have ran into some major cloggy IMO if you did and they got big. 
We used 3" pipe so they wouldnt clog and it funny how when harvest comes you yanking roots from the pipes still.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanx for the tips, I'm planning on building it bigger when I get my new space...I may have wanted to keep the same size, but I don't mind upgrading to save myself a headache... Yeah this was a test run and wow...these ladies are catching up to plants I had vegged out for a month

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

ya dwc anit no joke. give the plants exactly what they need right then and there no bull shit, but can f up a whole garden if not looked after (you dont have to worry cause i know you are always in there haha)

Do you find that you can half your normal dose in the DWC? or you running full strength with out any problem?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

I was halving and I wanted to try full power... Which I have been the last week going into the water change out a few days ago and I went full strength... The CK loves it and no signs of burn.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

So this will be my second week feeding full strength

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool. Sometimes certain strains can be fickle in that system. Glad u didn't just start it full strength and worked up to it. 

I'm excited to see how the ck will do in it with out the veg time


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

If you like that system you should check out agrima bontanicals to see it done large scale.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, I gave them about a week to acclimate... Let's see... My space is divided half urdwc half coco.. if the system out performs I will be going 100% urdwc 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

That was amazing... I'd love to have that kinda space!!! That's what I'm shooting for

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

IMO dwc will give u the biggest plants the quickest but it can come with a set of headaches when it starts messing up. Water temps have to be at a constant 60-70 range or u get bacterias and loss of metabolism (slower growth). 
I like ebb n flo systems personally. They have big root development too but dwc is prolly faster overall. 
Coco is good and all but I haven't been able to get the same results as I have with the other two.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

I've never tried ebb n flow, straight to dwc.. I had issues due to inexperience in my last thread... Shit hit the bricks and hard...I was pissed, so I stuck with coco till I built my system... Now I'm in amazement every time I see my babies

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

Ya check out the video of the facility. It shows you what a million dollar operation looks like in canada. 
The system they are using is the Current Culture H20. 
You can find some videos on there website of how the glats them works and if you like it make one off their designs. You could buy it but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Ya check out the video of the facility. It shows you what a million dollar operation looks like in canada.
> The system they are using is the Current Culture H20.
> You can find some videos on there website of how the glats them works and if you like it make one off their designs. You could buy it but they are pretty expensive.


I modeled mine based off of some of there concepts, and I had run they're 12 site.. however due to problems at the facility it was shut down a week after the clones were dropped in...
Awesome video, and it definitely gives me something to aspire to..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

Love my ebb n flo systems. I started with flood treys and moved to buckets. Messed with coco a bit , but didn't see the yields


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Coco delivers on taste, offers buffers in case people mess up... But the constant feeding without an automated system is a pain especially in a large set up... Dwc.. needs the intricate attention to detail and definitely matches taste depending on nutes and flush... By the way when do you start your flush?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

That's Gona depend on ur nutes to but about 10-7days


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

You could prolly get away with a shorter flush time due to the type of system but I always flush around that time.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome, that's what I was planning...up to 10 days, they're at. Day 32 and I traditionally pull coco Ck around day 63.. these babies are getting fat so well see... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

The babies

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice. Which is which


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 6, 2015)

The more under hps are the CK, the fat buds are white strawberry skunk, the frosty top bud is critical cheese and the mid bud shot is amnesia haze

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 7, 2015)

Which will finish first.... Ck in the urdwc or white strawberry skunk ... The skunk is 9-10 weeks in coco... But started 1 week earlier than the ck.... Here's some bud shots...the more filled out with less crazy hairs is the strawberry

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 8, 2015)

very nice they are looking very tasty. Looking forward to seeing the CK vs your WSS at the end.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Day 35...12/12 bud development day 30... Critical Kush

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Amnesia haze day 42...12/12 day 35 bud development

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Critical cheese day 42..12/12 bud day 33

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

White strawberry skunk day 42 bud day 35

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 9, 2015)

They all look good but that WSS looks like it's smells ripe!!!!
I'm digging it! Are they all in the DWC? Or which is in which sorry if that's been covered I forget


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> They all look good but that WSS looks like it's smells ripe!!!!
> I'm digging it! Are they all in the DWC? Or which is in which sorry if that's been covered I forget


They all smell amazing in different ways!!, but the wss is almost like a strawberry starburst ... Everything is in coco except the critical kush.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Messing around, amnesia, wss, and the crew 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 9, 2015)

How many days are you going with the strains that are 42? My group is about the same for 12/12. I may go 84 days with the jolumbo. Not sure yet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

The amnesia up to 84 days the critical cheese 70, the wss up to 63.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 9, 2015)

How many you going with the CK


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 9, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> How many you going with the CK


7 total ... Watch out...upskirt

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 9, 2015)

49 day flower! Love it! That's that commercial baby!!!! Damn can't wait for attitude to get back online to order it


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> 7 total ... Watch out...upskirt
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Gotta love the upskirt shots. This round I didn't do any trimming under the canopy and if you look today its as if I went through and clipped everything off, haha. It is also a good indicator that all the shit underneath is pretty much useless once the canopy fills in. Cool little experiment I did this round. 

Looking great as always Doc.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> 49 day flower! Love it! That's that commercial baby!!!! Damn can't wait for attitude to get back online to order it


Is that on the cookies kush? Yeah I've been checking on it daily...nothing.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2015)

yktind said:


> Gotta love the upskirt shots. This round I didn't do any trimming under the canopy and if you look today its as if I went through and clipped everything off, haha. It is also a good indicator that all the shit underneath is pretty much useless once the canopy fills in. Cool little experiment I did this round.
> 
> Looking great as always Doc.


Yeah I've tried going easy on lolipopping before but halfway through its like Damn..
thanx man, yeah I've testing so it definitely keeps it interesting

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 10, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Is that on the cookies kush? Yeah I've been checking on it daily...nothing..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Oh no u was replying to your post saying you were only going 49 days with the critical to finish. That's why I was excited to get that strain when the tude back up and running. 
Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> How many you going with the CK


My bad I just saw this, 63 days max

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2015)

Critical kush day 36...12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 10, 2015)

White strawberry skunk day 43 ..12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 10, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> My bad I just saw this, 63 days max
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Oh ok ya I was like damn that's awesome. That had me hooting and hollering over here. I'm a commercial guy so those times and those results were what I dream of.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 11, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Oh ok ya I was like damn that's awesome. That had me hooting and hollering over here. I'm a commercial guy so those times and those results were what I dream of.


I wish this babies were at full potential at 49..you could pull at 56 but I like the results best at 63

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice still 8-9 weeks at monster yield.
I goingto veg for 9 weeks and scrog her out and then flip it. Try and I'll a 4x4 tray per plant. Stack up that poundage


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey the WSS genetics came from strain hunters? Or what?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 11, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Nice still 8-9 weeks at monster yield.
> I goingto veg for 9 weeks and scrog her out and then flip it. Try and I'll a 4x4 tray per plant. Stack up that poundage


You might not need to veg so long .. but schedule it and if anything you can speed up time tables... 

Yes the white strawberry skunk is strain hunters from their land race collection

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 11, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> You might not need to veg so long .. but schedule it and if anything you can speed up time tables...
> 
> Yes the white strawberry skunk is strain hunters from their land race collection
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Ya I doubt I will have to dow the full time frame but I will for the first cycle to get that yield, but Like you said I can dial it in and the timing for it as I learn the strain and its tendencies.

I just got so excited with attitude cause they are allowing you to use "any card to buy gift cards and thats what pays for your order" but it still wouldnt let my visa go through. It was declined and the bank called immediately for fraudulent charges.... damn... going to have to find something else. 

Any suggestions?

And is this your first run with the WSS and if not what does it yield/flower time like?


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 12, 2015)

Barneys cookies kush is available.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Barneys cookies kush is available.


Yes thank you! it's now in my shopping cart .. Just pondering on other strains before the order

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Ya I doubt I will have to dow the full time frame but I will for the first cycle to get that yield, but Like you said I can dial it in and the timing for it as I learn the strain and its tendencies.
> It was declined and the bank called immediately for fraudulent charges.... damn... going to have to find something else.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


Yes this is my first run of wss the yield looks like it will be solid.. flower time is 8-9 weeks which means I'm just about halfway..let's see how she keeps stacking..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

WHOO hooooo Attitude is back up and running!


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

looking forward to what I ordered.


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

Heres the Genetics I picking up to play with and find the yield monster for commercial op in Oregon. maybe even cross a couple to play with any phenos i like.

Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush 05 seeds 
Humboldt Seed Organization Lost Coast Hashplant 03 seeds 
T H Seeds Critical HOG 05 seeds 
DNA Genetics Seeds Lemon OG Kush 01 seed 
TGA Subcool Seeds Jilly Bean 05 seeds 
Green House Seeds The Doctor 01 seed 
Green House Seeds Kalashnikova 01 
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream 03 seeds 
Freebies:

UFO Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star 01
UFO #2 G13 Labs Seeds Blue OG 01
UFO #3 Humboldt Seed Organization Blueberry Headband 01
UFO #4 Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush 01
UFO #5 Auto Seeds Berry Ryder 01
Sweet Seeds Killer Kush F1 Fast Version 01
Humboldt Seed Organization Trainwreck 02
T H Seeds Burmese Kush 02
T H Seeds Original BubbleGum 01


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Amnesia haze day 44...12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Critical cheese day 44..12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

White strawberry skunk day 44..12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Critical kush day 37..12/12

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> White strawberry skunk day 44..12/12
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


That was looks so nice. Wish we had smellovison! What kinda aroma you experiencing? And which is the most potent ?


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

*WSS sorry not "was" stupid autocorrect.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Heres the Genetics I picking up to play with and find the yield monster for commercial op in Oregon. maybe even cross a couple to play with any phenos i like.
> 
> Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush 05 seeds
> Humboldt Seed Organization Lost Coast Hashplant 03 seeds
> ...


Loving the order definitely some killer strains... I can't wait to see some pics... I'm gearing up to go commercial but keeping focus on having the best ish... Commercial doesn't mean people have to lack quality. I'm looking to push the system I created to a similar set up to what you're envisioning but smaller than my old set up.. featured below 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> That was looks so nice. Wish we had smellovison! What kinda aroma you experiencing? And which is the most potent ?


Smellovision should be a reality... The smelliest is the critical kush.. the amnesia is the frostiest, the critical cheese is exactly that "cheesy critical" I've grown big Buddha cheese which was amazing and it smells like that with critical kush.. the wss smells strawberry like with some spicyness to it... It tingles your nose I don't want to say peppery but to creamy to be peppery... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 12, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Loving the order definitely some killer strains... I can't wait to see some pics... I'm gearing up to go commercial but keeping focus on having the best ish... Commercial doesn't mean people have to lack quality. I'm looking to push the system I created to a similar set up to what you're envisioning but smaller than my old set up.. featured below
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


That's your room right now? Or your vision? 
Those ccH20s are bad ass. I was debating running a small commercial facility with them. Two of the 12 sitexxl13 with a light per plant. Ha but I need something scalable for much larger production. Idk still debating it. It's just a lot of water and nutes too.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> That's your room right now? Or your vision?
> Those ccH20s are bad ass. I was debating running a small commercial facility with them. Two of the 12 sitexxl13 with a light per plant. Ha but I need something scalable for much larger production. Idk still debating it. It's just a lot of water and nutes too.


I ran that system and then scaled down and built it better, due to certain inconveniences, with a former partner. The system I built can be expanded and since I learned how I can always change/modify to necessity. Definitely worth it... I'm expanding my current system after this run to encompass the entire tent...one step closer to saying ....bye bye coco... There's nothing wrong with coco but I like to vacation and coco without an automated watering system makes vacationing almost impossible...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 12, 2015)

All my childrens....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 13, 2015)

You using yoyos?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> You using yoyos?


Yes, I have to otherwise in a month these buds would be falling over, I find the support also helps yield.. I ran steel wire around the top of the tent so I just adjust and clip the yoyos where needed..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 13, 2015)

ya those things are life savers. Before i found out about them i would use string and you are tieing string for hours! finally found them and gladly paid the $1 for each haha.

And it def increases yield to give them support. The plant isnt focusing its energy on trying to stand up and can focus on cola production.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2015)

My thoughts exactly

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2015)

Snowboarding time ...frost rails.. amnesia haze 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 13, 2015)

Peekaboo says bubblegum

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 14, 2015)

T H Seeds Bubblegum? and what day veg and flower u on?


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 14, 2015)

that ones been hiding, glad you finally uncovered it!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> that ones been hiding, glad you finally uncovered it!


Yeah she's super frosty, stacked up nice...th seeds original bubblegum...more pics later

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 14, 2015)

ya i got that one as a freebie


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> ya i got that one as a freebie


So did I, on my last order.. smells sweet, nice big top on the colas

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 14, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> So did I, on my last order.. smells sweet, nice big top on the colas
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


What's ur veg and flower time in it? Coco?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> What's ur veg and flower time in it? Coco?


In coco seeds popped from then 60 days and now she's mid week 5

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> ya i got that one as a freebie


Bubble gum bud shot

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Day 39 critical kush in front half and bubblegum middle left .. Day 46 all the others amnesia back left critical cheese back right and strawberry mid right

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Room is looking good. With All them flavours are you using different nute strengths? Or are you able to run them all the same


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Room is looking good. With All them flavours are you using different nute strengths? Or are you able to run them all the same


Thanx bro, They can all handle it... Except the bubblegum...which feeds a little lighter... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 15, 2015)

The ladies bud PORN ALERT 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 16, 2015)

1-5 name the strain in each photo. I'll try but doubt I'm right. 
1.critical kush 
2 white strawberry skunk 
3. Amenisa haze
4.amenisa haze
5. Critical cheese


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> 1-5 name the strain in each photo. I'll try but doubt I'm right.
> 1.critical kush
> 2 white strawberry skunk
> 3. Amenisa haze
> ...


1. Critical kush, 
2.strawberry
3 critical cheese,
4. amnesia 
5. bubblegum
Almost had it...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Man I debated the last couple too. Haha. They are coming along nicely.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 17, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Man I debated the last couple too. Haha. They are coming along nicely.


Thank you check out the critical kush basking

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 20, 2015)

got to love the ladies out by the pool tanning!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 21, 2015)

Quick night shot..just before lights came on.. critical kush bud shot with and without flash

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 21, 2015)

Man it looks like you got rock solid nugs there. Are you running CO2 in that room?


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 21, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Quick night shot..just before lights came on.. critical kush bud shot with and without flash
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


you ever use trellis nets to help support them or does that not allow you to get in there?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 21, 2015)

yktind said:


> Man it looks like you got rock solid nugs there. Are you running CO2 in that room?


Yeah they are! I normally run co2 however I couldn't get my temps to where I'd like in order to use it... So I went open air active during lights on.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 21, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> you ever use trellis nets to help support them or does that not allow you to get in there?


I have used trellis in the past but due to the different flower times I decided to wait until I harvest the wss and bubble gum

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 21, 2015)

Critical kush behind the lens

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 22, 2015)

Some random night time shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Loving it. They getting plump. Those trichs are all over the suga leaves. Going to get some good hash/oils off them!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 27, 2015)

Muahahahaha 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 28, 2015)

Night time bud shots critical and bubblegum

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 28, 2015)

Critical and that amnesia 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jan 29, 2015)

How many flower rooms do you have going?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 29, 2015)

yktind said:


> How many flower rooms do you have going?


1... Sometimes 2.. 

I'm running some new strains and from there I'll be narrowing down strains.. I may keep them all and flower 2 strains with similar flower at a time... 
Here are the ladies ... critical kush in front 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 30, 2015)

The purplefication 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 30, 2015)

Since u running dwc for 2 have u thought about dropping water temps down to like 58 for the final week or so. Get those colors and nugs to get even more dense


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 30, 2015)

All at the root zone


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 30, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Since u running dwc for 2 have u thought about dropping water temps down to like 58 for the final week or so. Get those colors and nugs to get even more dense


That's what's up, I've slowly been lowering temps I'm down to 62 .. I'm definitely going to try that out.. these babies are so plump and juicy already I can't wait...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 31, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> The purplefication
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


 I noticed in the second pic your big fan leaves at the bottom had some yellowing at the veins. You think that is Magnesium Def?
How many days you in now? Should be finishing some time soon?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 31, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I noticed in the second pic your big fan leaves at the bottom had some yellowing at the veins. You think that is Magnesium Def?
> How many days you in now? Should be finishing some time soon?


You're correct I cut cal mag about two weeks ago .. they're finishing up within the next two weeks... I'm trying to figure 1 or 2 weeks flush... Starting tomorrow.. today is day 57.. 12/12. Check em out.. 



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 31, 2015)

they are getting chunky! and your dwc plants you can get away with only a 3-5 flush but i always did about 10 days just out of habit and didnt ever want that nute taste and ruin the whole crop.

if you can throw a size comparison photo like a fist or coke can next to that chunky monkey! they look like they coke can size. And which one is the CK? the 1st one?


----------



## Tckcliff (Jan 31, 2015)

Im pretty excited to see the yields you get in there.

Also Are you running a chiller? I know you said you were dropping temps slowly in your res. Whats your res size and what size chiller you running? 

A cool tip if you dont have a chiller is taking jugs of water freezing them and using that to cool down the res, change them out as needed and add as many as you need. Something i picked up way before i got a chiller to drop temps. Works like a charm and is free, but takes alot of attention.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 1, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Im pretty excited to see the yields you get in there.
> 
> Also Are you running a chiller? I know you said you were dropping temps slowly in your res. Whats your res size and what size chiller you running? .


I can't wait to see what my yield is either... I'm running a 1/2 hp chiller and I was at 62°f now I brought it down to 59.. the system runs at about 20 gallons now that I'm in late flower.. 
Some critical with a strawberry in between..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey Frankenstien,

You near Oregon by chance?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 2, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Hey Frankenstien,
> 
> You near Oregon by chance?


No... I wouldn't mind checking out the scene.. I hear it's nice out there.. I love Cali.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 4, 2015)

The flush begins...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 5, 2015)

Almost harvest time... Within the next 10 days.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2015)

Almost time to chop... Critical kush

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 6, 2015)

that looks nice. whats your res temps? you seeing that color change faster with the colder water temps? Denser buds?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 6, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> that looks nice. whats your res temps? you seeing that color change faster with the colder water temps? Denser buds?


My systems running at 56°F ... These colors are setting in nicely, and the buds are rock... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice. Gotta love that. 
What you thinking your yields Gona be


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Nice. Gotta love that.
> What you thinking your yields Gona be


Well the critical are under a 1k...and I put them into flower while relatively small... Less than 2.. I'm thinking 1-1 1/2

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if this posted ..all that frost

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 8, 2015)

Just to recap. U have two plants is dwc system. The critical and strawberry?

Idk remeber how many plants in total you have but they are in coco. The amnesia and something else. 

All under a 1000w or 2?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Just to recap. U have two plants is dwc system. The critical and strawberry?
> 
> Idk remeber how many plants in total you have but they are in coco. The amnesia and something else.
> 
> All under a 1000w or 2?


So I have 7 critical kush in urdwc, under the 1k . And 1 strawberry 1 amnesia 1 critical cheese and 1 bubblegum right next to the urdwc under a 600

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

Those are in 5 gal airports.. h&g coco 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 8, 2015)

Man for some reason I thought the dwc u were using u made was only 2 plants. 

Looking forward to that yield and them bud porn shots. And smoke report haha


Have u ever tried airports pots with the Rockwool grow cubes (the tiny little cruton ones)? Top feed em. 
Rockwool is the best growing medium in my opinion. Besides running a dwc. Which is the best and fastest system. But u would not put Rockwool in a dwc.(obviously).


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

Chop chop chop chippity chop chop white strawberry skunk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 8, 2015)

That looks sooo sooo tastey. How's them terps? What kinda smells you got going on over yander


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 8, 2015)

Real fruity, some spice to it tingles your nose nicely

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 8, 2015)

Can't wait for the smoke report


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 8, 2015)

Since watching you growing this strain, I am interested in it. What kind of yield u get from it? You only had one right


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah only one in this room...I have two others mid flower .. excellent yield some solid buds... Very aromatic

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

There's still more to chop..but I'm calling it for now

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Bud shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 9, 2015)

Harvesting is so rewarding but trickery. You get so excited it's done but there's another 4 weeks or so till that perfect dry & cure. But that WSS looks good


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Harvesting is so rewarding but trickery. You get so excited it's done but there's another 4 weeks or so till that perfect dry & cure. But that WSS looks good


Yeah I like the perpetualness ( my word.. anyone can use it feel free).. spreads the workload.. and fewer peeks and valleys between harvests

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 9, 2015)

Ya my slogan is "always be harvesting" the initial takes a bit but a good perpetual cycle will always keep product on hand and wen needed


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Ya my slogan is "always be harvesting" the initial takes a bit but a good perpetual cycle will always keep product on hand and wen needed


Hahaha I love it... You can bet I'm going to use that... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

I just chopped too! Did a little hand pressing as well. Kinda of a charas rubbing technique but with the trim and larf buds before they went into the hash bin. My hand was pretty black. Then finished trimming and pressed the ball together. I would have had a lot more but it kept piling up on my thumb and would fall off without me realizing while I was trimming. All of sudden there would be a bare patch here and there.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 9, 2015)

for a second i thought that hash ball was the size of a glove! then i realized it was a picture on a box. and a small ball. haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> for a second i thought that hash ball was the size of a glove! then i realized it was a picture on a box. and a small ball. haha


The moments .. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 9, 2015)

Now that's the good stuff


----------



## yktind (Feb 9, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> The moments ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I'll be doing a real hash run in the next couple of weeks. Is that sieve?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

yktind said:


> I'll be doing a real hash run in the next couple of weeks. Is that sieve?


Yes my friend, I used a trim bin and after a few plants... BAM ... A nice pile 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 9, 2015)

Day 1 of hanging complete white strawberry skunk.. from strain hunters

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 11, 2015)

The chop on the critical begins tomorrow... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 11, 2015)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## yktind (Feb 11, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> The chop on the critical begins tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Looks great, Doc!


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

well whats going on over there dont make us wait!!!


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

that ck looks fire i wana know all about it


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> well whats going on over there dont make us wait!!!


Getting things ready my friend... Last night I spent some time removing some fan leaves before I chop them.. I'm going to be busy later and I like having everything set up and ready... Don't forget about food and beverages... Once one enters the jungle I find it difficult to get out...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 12, 2015)

you better pack a weeks worth of supplies! when you go into the jungle, its just you, a machete, and one mesmerizing purpose and what comes out the other side, no one knows! haha 

I love this time of the cycle. Every end of the month or other month (depending on your system), all of that hard work is finally paying its due. I like to capture all the data and everything with the grow yhtough out too and it helps me improve methods and test different things. I like to weigh everything wet than dry, compare it to last cycles, and so forth. Keep track of what nutrients, how much, different methods of training, size containers, all the good stuff. This ultimately allows me to know the COGS (cost of goods sold) (as i wrote this i thought maybe not everyone would understand what that means. Basically what it cost me for the entire crop to come to completion, water, light, nutes, etc.) and helps me improve the garden. So i really like to hear what other growers are doing with there stuff. I guess im an analyst kinda guy haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 13, 2015)

Critical kush harvest shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 13, 2015)

Bam

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 13, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Critical kush harvest shots
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Is that a sifting screen you are trimming over?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 13, 2015)

yktind said:


> Is that a sifting screen you are trimming over?


It's a trim bin.. and yes that's a screen ... It works lovely and it pays for itself after a run

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

Bam 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

I didn't quite understand what you were trying to explain in the pm can you maybe try to explain it again?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> I didn't quite understand what you were trying to explain in the pm can you maybe try to explain it again?



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Ok I understand but I still can't do that because my closet that the tent is in is only about 6" wider on each side than the tent and there are no intake/exhaust holes in the front only on top and the sides, I have all the passive intake holes opened up by a 1ft piece of 6" duct and I have a mesh intake flap that is completely open.
I just realized that my speed controller was turned to medium so I just turned it to high and I am still running the light at 50%, I reset my digital thermometer and I will check the internal temps in 1hr if I look good on my temps then I will try 75% for 1hr if I am still good I will try 100% and hopefully get to use full power.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm skipping 50% and going for 75% if that doesn't work I will back it down to 50%.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

Hang your fan inside the tent and the ducting should be 6 inches wide so that should accommodate the loop from the top around into the side and try to get the hot air out of the closet

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Hang your fan inside the tent and the ducting should be 6 inches wide so that should accommodate the loop from the top around into the side and try to get the hot air out of the closet
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



Thanks for all your great advise so far I hate to keep telling you that your ideas won't work but I don't have enough room to put that big ass fan in the grow tent when I get into flower and my light is raised to the top of the tent my reflector will take up 80% of the space.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

On top of the tent on its side? Duct to fan..duct loop around?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sure you'll get it...where there's a will there's a way

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> I'm skipping 50% and going for 75% if that doesn't work I will back it down to 50%.


Or sit the fan on the filter and have it blowing out through the light

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Or sit the fan on the filter and have it blowing out through the light
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

at 75% it is already at 84


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

How is the Critical Kush and Cheese in 85+ temps.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> How is the Critical Kush and Cheese in 85+ temps.


Add co2

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Add co2
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I thought about that but I would have to seal my room completely up for it to be efficient and that just isn't a option, I dimmed the ballast back to 50% and it is back down to 82 degrees. I just wish I could run it a full power, my yield will suffer due to not being able to run at 100%


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

So as you can see my options are limited. I don't see why there is such a huge difference in heat from 50% to 75% I can maintain 78 degrees at 50% but at 75% it exceeds 85 degrees and full power goes over 90+


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> So as you can see my options are limited. I don't see why there is such a huge difference in heat from 50% to 75% I can maintain 78 degrees at 50% but at 75% it exceeds 85 degrees and full power goes over 90+


Where is your hot air being sent? You are exhausting your tent and venting your hood...but if you are in a closet and that air isn't being exchanged its like a re-circulating oven...the light heats it up..and the pressure from the exhaust fan on the filter pulls that hot air in

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

The air is being exhausted into my bedroom and my bedroom stays around 71-72 degrees all the intake air is cool air. The weird thing is the air coming from exhausting my hood is now hot but slightly warm. Will the light rays effect the digital thermometer or is it really getting that hot?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Btw thank you for taking the time to help me figure out this dilemma.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> ?


Like this

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll think about it and maybe try that out tomorrow again thanks for the help good night.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 15, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> I'll think about it and maybe try that out tomorrow again thanks for the help good night.


Oh and by fan on filter I meant like this... But no problem... Thanx for stopping into the laboratory..Muahahahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 18, 2015)

Trim trim trimmery, trimmery trim trim

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 18, 2015)

Critical cheese soon to be chopped and amnesia in 10 days

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2015)

Critical kush harvest complete.. now to continue with the cure..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 19, 2015)

Work work work, haha. It's the best kind though.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2015)

yktind said:


> Work work work, haha. It's the best kind though.


Yeah it is... Now it's time for my tincture... I'm going to try out that lolipop recipe

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2015)

Root shots

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 19, 2015)

Great stuff...make sure to use gloves!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

Could I use this

http://www.amazon.com/Hydrogen-Peroxide-Market-Dropper-Bottle/dp/B00DW1NL7S/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 19, 2015)

Its technically the same thing I assume, you say to use 3ml per gallon and it seems like that would be the same measurement to use with this stuff. It is food grade so there are no stabilizers in it correct?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 20, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Its technically the same thing I assume, you say to use 3ml per gallon and it seems like that would be the same measurement to use with this stuff. It is food grade so there are no stabilizers in it correct?


It seems to be.. a little stronger by about 6% Try that out and perhaps drop the hygrozyme... For now.. I had an entire run only using only the featured h2o2.. no problems.. are you using a chiller

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 20, 2015)

Bubblegum bubblegum in a dish... How many bud shots do you wish?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 20, 2015)

I just made it completely light proof and bleached everything then let the shower run through every thing for about 2 hrs, I then soaked everything in alcohol and rinsed again for another hour in the shower, then I soaked everything in 3% hydrogen peroxide for another hour. I rinsed out multiply times then put in ph 5.6 water with 20ml of 3% hydrogen peroxide and I just now got the plants back in the tent and the system running so I will see what happens in a few days.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 20, 2015)

WHAT UP Dr! Been busy lately, but wanted to show you some love. you doing nice. cant weight for the wait. haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 20, 2015)

@I grow.. do you have a local grow shop that you can pick up that h202... It's 29% concentration as opposed to the much weaker household that's 3%... It's like comparing a of beer to a shot of moonshine

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 20, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> WHAT UP Dr! Been busy lately, but wanted to show you some love. you doing nice. cant weight for the wait. haha


Super busy here too m8 ... Yeah I'm extremely curios on this weight.... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 20, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> @I grow.. do you have a local grow shop that you can pick up that h202... It's 29% concentration as opposed to the much weaker household that's 3%... It's like comparing a of beer to a shot of moonshine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



I have been just ordering everything I need off amazon but yes there is a hydroshop about 1 hr away and I have picked up a few things from there so far like calibration solution for PH and PPM meter. I saw the h202 the last time I was in there but at the time didn't think I would need it. Its kinda expensive I would rather just order that $11 bottle of 35% food grade h202 if you think that would work.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 20, 2015)

I think you should be good.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 22, 2015)

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

Busy I'll say...The Original Bubble Gum 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Its been 3 days and no bad smell or cloudy water yet I think I may have fixed the problem, my only problem now is that overnight the ph will drift from 5.6 -6.9 so I need to try to stabilize my ph.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok I just checked it again and the res doesn't stink but it is cloudy and there is foam on the surface of the water all around the edges of the res. Now my seedlings new growth is coming in very slow and bright yellow, wtf is going on. I never had issues like this before.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Ok I just checked it again and the res doesn't stink but it is cloudy and there is foam on the surface of the water all around the edges of the res. Now my seedlings new growth is coming in very slow and bright yellow, wtf is going on. I never had issues like this before.


What type of method are you using aero, dwc, urdwc, ebb& flow?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

dwc with hydroton


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you using a chiller?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

I know you mentioned your water temperature at 68° but is that with lights on also?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

Some bud shots... Critical kush, the original bubblegum, and white strawberry skunk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

Tincture time 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 23, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I know you mentioned your water temperature at 68° but is that with lights on also?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Yea the hottest it gets in like 71 degrees


----------



## yktind (Feb 23, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Tincture time
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Dangit! You guys get the good shit, haha. I had to make 151 proof work.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

yktind said:


> Dangit! You guys get the good shit, haha. I had to make 151 proof work.


Hehehe.... $36.99 for the 1.75 I hope to start my tincture tonight... Your thoughts on fresh or dry trim?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Feb 23, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Hehehe.... $36.99 for the 1.75 I hope to start my tincture tonight... Your thoughts on fresh or dry trim?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I have only done it with dried and cured buds. So I couldn't give you an opinion on that.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 23, 2015)

yktind said:


> I have only done it with dried and cured buds. So I couldn't give you an opinion on that.


I'll start there to set the standard.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 24, 2015)

Bubblegum ... Last one with some filter action

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 25, 2015)

Bubblegum done

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey DrFrankenstein I just picked up some 29%h2o2 and GH Cal Magic, my question is how much do I use of this stuff for seedlings and how often.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 27, 2015)

I use 3 ml per gallon.. every 3-5 days

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 28, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I use 3 ml per gallon.. every 3-5 days
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



Cool thanks man that is what I did, I have all the nutrients in the reservoir now PH is 5.9 and (.5) ppm is 690, I am using the lucus formula for now unless someone has a better nutrient schedule. I noticed yesterday when changed the reservoir that the water had cleared up almost all the way, I think the cloudiness was from the chlorine in my tap. Maybe I didn't let the water sit long enough but thank god it never started stinking. The new set of leaves on both the plants were yellow yesterday but they have already doubled in size and turned green overnight, also there are thick white roots shooting out of everywhere so I'm thinking the DR was right its def cal/mag deficiency because there loving it.


----------



## Tckcliff (Feb 28, 2015)

you got those weights yet?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 28, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> you got those weights yet?


Just about.... Ready..waiting on final cure... The Critical came in under a lb.. but they went straight from clone pretty much.. I'm extremely happy with the results... 
@igrow, good stuff... I don't let the water sit..my ppms starting are 120... Where are you at


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 1, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Just about.... Ready..waiting on final cure... The Critical came in under a lb.. but they went straight from clone pretty much.. I'm extremely happy with the results...
> @igrow, good stuff... I don't let the water sit..my ppms starting are 120... Where are you at
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


Your tap water is starting at 120 ppm is that what your saying, mine starts at like 235 ppm so I brought it up to 700 ppm with all the nutrients and additives that is based on my .5 conversion tds meter. So pretty much my EC is 1.4 I thought that would be a good starting point since technically the plants are 2 weeks old. When I added the calmag and h202 things were looking better but they are still very light green and not growing very fast at all. They are 2 weeks old and just now getting the second node.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 1, 2015)

This is about what it looks like maybe even smaller but not quite as yellow, at first they were yellow like this in the new growth but now the new growth is the same color as the whole plant but is still light green. My Critical Kush is a healthier green but has not even put out the first true set of leaves yet and is les than 2" tall, it just doesn't seem to be growing. Btw they look like they are being overwatered to me so should I change my top feed line from 6 times a day for 15min at a time to 2 times a day 15min at a time.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 1, 2015)

The reason I am worried is because my last grow they looked 1000x better than this grow at two weeks. This is a picture of my blue moonshine at two weeks from sprout last time. As you can see I had no problems before.

EDIT: I'm sorry this was at 3 weeks from sprout not 2 but still this is a huge difference from this grow.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

Things are looking so much better, I did a 1/2 rez change last night and brought my ppm down from 700 to 500 ph to 5.5. I also foliar fed them at 1/8th strength and noticed a whole node grow overnight on both plants. Also the color has went from light green almost yellow to lush green overnight I am so happy right now. The leaves are no longer curled down, they are pointed up towards the light and seem very happy now. DRFRANK I noticed that my Critical Kush is very indica dominate the leaves are as thick as they are long and it is much shorter than the Cheese. Hoping my pheno will be short flowering since it seems to be very high indica.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

DrFrankenstien do you have any pics of your Critical Kush when they were seedlings, can you post up a few so I can see if mine look similar or not.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

Like at 1,2 and 3 weeks old


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmmm... I have a super lemon haze thread that may have pics...the link isin my Signatue online..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

Critical kush debuts around page 32

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Like at 1,2 and 3 weeks old


 Check out my super lemon haze monster thread.. I just posted on it.. so it should be towards the top..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

That is just a picture of buds of the Critical Kush I want to see what your critical kush looked like from seed up to about a month old.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> That is just a picture of buds of the Critical Kush I want to see what your critical kush looked like from seed up to about a month old.


Page 32... You have to go back into the thread.. I'm not too sure..I know the seedling pics are on that page

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Page 32... You have to go back into the thread.. I'm not too sure..I know the seedling pics are on that page
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


There is only 21pgs in the whole thread?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

IgrowUgrow said:


> There is only 21pgs in the whole thread?


42... The little ones in the back are 3 critical and some others blue hash, auto cheese also..I think...the big ones were ak I believe..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 3, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> 42... The little ones in the back are 3 critical and some others blue hash, auto cheese also..I think...the big ones were ak I believe..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 3, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app



I don't see 42 pages in your super lemon monster thread just 21pgs, I can't really see them very well in your photo. Thanks for taking time to show me though I appreciate it. Also have you looked at my last grow DWC with blue moonshine and royal kush https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/491174-igug-multi-strain-dwc-bubble.html


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 5, 2015)

That amnesia 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 9, 2015)

How much longer for dem way ins?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> How much longer for dem way ins?


Not to much longer, everything is totaled except the amnesia which still has a few branches to go..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll get the popcorn ready.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Drum roll....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Critical kush 345...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Bubblegum 84

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Critical cheese 74

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 10, 2015)

503 g's total. Not bad buddy. Under a 600 that's what's sup! Yummy goodness. My popcorn needs a refill now, maybe cause all the meds as I stay tooned haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Strawberry skunk 81

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 10, 2015)

MORE BUD PORN!!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 10, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> 503 g's total. Not bad buddy. Under a 600 that's what's sup! Yummy goodness. My popcorn needs a refill now, maybe cause all the meds as I stay tooned haha


Well I added the 1k over the critical and the 6 over the other half.. the 6 would vary down to 50% due to heat.. I'm happy with the yield...some killer meds... Critical cheese is amazing, kush powerful as always... Amnesia funny and up there 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

They look good. U switching whole system to DWC next run ?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> They look good. U switching whole system to DWC next run ?


That I am well rdwc but yeah ... 4 totes...2 under each light.. featuring: two 8" net pots in each tote.. which will be home to a total of 8 ladies... Critical cheese and maybe 2 amnesia...but with differing flowering times... Maybe all. CC.. I will be screening the entire system and waiting for 75% screen fill before flip.. I'll keep the moms in coco... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds good. Stager those totes, always be harvesting or the abc's. Always be Curing !

Looking forward to the pictures of your new set up


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Sounds good. Stager those totes, always be harvesting or the abc's. Always be Curing !
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures of your new set up


That's what I'm hoping for the only thing that I'm not sure about is the final flush and what happens with the plants that still need the extra 2 weeks... I don't think plain water those two weeks would hurt however I wonder if it will affect my yields..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh I ment different totes. Ya your not Gona want to staggering the stages in a single tote. Buds swell and grow something like 25% of there size in those final couple of weeks. They Gona need all the nutes they can get. If you short em they not Gona produce what you r looking for or have in past. They won't have the right diet, think of them balimic chics, yuck. You want a thick ol corn fed girl!!

I would start one tote and then start a second after. If possible have 4 and harvest every 2 weeks.


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Plus staggering in a single tote, all the plants will be on different patterns and uptake. Tey will need certain things that will be missed, I don't know what all your using as additives and such but it deff makes the difference an can hinder or slow growth or just useless for it at that time.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Well my system recirculates the same nutrient throughout the entire System, I guess I could give the cc am extra 2 weeks

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

It don't really work like that though. There are stages(weeks) through out the plants life as it matures (in flower) that it needs certain nutrients and wants more or less of other nutrients. That's one if the biggest down falls of having a recirculating system is all the plants have to be on the same schedule. U don't want to try it for reasons explained earlier. 
Even if u kept the others in for an extra 2 weeks In the system to catch up to the other plants your intial plants will still be maturing and finishing out with really amber trichs. Which will be alil degraded compared to the solid milky opaque trichs but it gives u a couch lock effect.


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

If your Gona go perpetual, you either Gona build another set up (you can always just do something smaller and a different method e.i. Coco again) or break urs down and split it in half. 
All this it depends on what kind of space you have available and if you have the resources for materials, etc..
Like I was saying earlier, if u didn't want to break it down and split it (I don't blaim you), just use that as your main flower and you can make one as simple as running coco and hand feed to cut all cost out and do really cheap. Just need light if it's able to be in same room. Can even do t5 if needed or had too


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah I've been running perpetual and I thought about how amazing the system runs so I guess that's the trade off... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm hoping to be in a new larger spot by October... And have multiple stages going in different rooms

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

I know you know all this I just know sometimes an extra set of eyes and ears goes along way. Just helping ya think it through my friend. Don't want it to come off any other way.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I know you know all this I just know sometimes an extra set of eyes and ears goes along way. Just helping ya think it through my friend. Don't want it to come off any other way.


Not at all, I appreciate it, it's good info for the thread and it helps people keep up. I'm about to make some tincture tonight... And some oil tomorrow,.... Happen to have any gummy bear recipes?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

Do I have any good gummie receipes?!! Mwhaahahaha

Do you have a magic butter machine? If not, you should invest. You can make this with out one but it makes the bases (tincture, oil, and butter) so much easier.

Check out my buddy Joey making some Gummies using the MB to make the base for them. This is how you make killer Gummies.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome video dude! Looks like I'll have some work to do Friday..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a good relationship with the MB guys. If you send me private message I can get you a good discount if you wanted to buy one. 

But ya I got a lot of really good stuff I can send you


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I have a good relationship with the MB guys. If you send me private message I can get you a good discount if you wanted to buy one.
> 
> But ya I got a lot of really good stuff I can send you


Nice let me check it out and I'll let you know! That must be awesome.. they seem like good guys.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Mar 12, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Do I have any good gummie receipes?!! Mwhaahahaha
> 
> Do you have a magic butter machine? If not, you should invest. You can make this with out one but it makes the bases (tincture, oil, and butter) so much easier.
> 
> Check out my buddy Joey making some Gummies using the MB to make the base for them. This is how you make killer Gummies.


This is GREAT! I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 12, 2015)

Ya I have been very fortunate to be able network myself with a lot of the industries leaders. I have built connections everywhere over the years. 

I currently working on the legal landscape in FL with my team from CFL NORML. We built a school to educate a lot of people last year for the vote and it's just been non stop since. Been running a consulting firm and Building out things for Oregon for a dispensary and big grow op, so been super busy, but I love following this thread and seeing what ya doing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you I appreciate that!I'm hoping to stretch my legs out into the industry over the next year! There's lots of progress to be made

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 15, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I have a good relationship with the MB guys. If you send me private message I can get you a good discount if you wanted to buy one.
> 
> But ya I got a lot of really good stuff I can send you


It's going down!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Haha awesome. Tell me how they come out! The recommendation they have for the MBO is crazy potent, and most there receipes are very potent too just a heads up!


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Have you started your new grow yet or are you still cleaning and deciding what your Gona do?
Do you have a little veg room goin for the plants ur Gona transfer in?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 15, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Have you started your new grow yet or are you still cleaning and deciding what your Gona do?
> Do you have a little veg room goin for the plants ur Gona transfer in?


Clean up is complete I have my future moms...for now ready.. I'm going to expand the recirculating system to accommodate the space these ladies are presently occupying... Here we have amnesia strawberry bubble gum, critical kush... The system will receive 6 critical cheese clones and 2 amnesia..or 8 critical cheese... Clones will be taken tonight.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 15, 2015)

Critical cheese u get else where? U don't have a mother of it?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 15, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Critical cheese u get else where? U don't have a mother of it?


I meant I was making clones tonight from the CC I have.. she's the in the center middle I believe... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 16, 2015)

How r those Gummies ?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> How r those Gummies ?


I'm going to find out soon I'll tell you that... Made from critical cheese and amnesia trim converted to oil and bam!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like we won't hear from you for a month haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Looks like we won't hear from you for a month haha


I know... Lol... Once I get involved and into a project it consumes me... I'm in the process of cleaning out my cloner and hopefully have these clones in and started... I want the system to be activated and up and running by the 1st...1 month of veg... 2 for flower...I'd like to harvest by mid July the latest..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 16, 2015)

It's called passion. It'll keep you consumed. 

Cleaning between cycles usually takes all day for me but I'm able to put the baby's in a new home, with an entirely cleaned system, room, etc. some times more on big projects. But we run a tight shop and try to have only 1 day down a cycle. 
I like to Think of it as more cycles through out the year if we don't have down time. 1 day down with six cycles a year is only 6 days lost to cleaning. I hear people that are down like 1+ weeks a cycle. That's over a month lost! Time is money!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> It's called passion. It'll keep you consumed.
> 
> I like to Think of it as more cycles through out the year if we don't have down time. 1 day down with six cycles a year is only 6 days lost to cleaning. I hear people that are down like 1+ weeks a cycle. That's over a month lost! Time is money!


 That's the truth! I find it so difficult to have down time and wait to start up... Time is $$

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> How r those Gummies ?


Amazing.... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 16, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Amazing....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm surprised you were able to type


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I'm surprised you were able to type


It was awesome, lasted a good while, nice up high

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 16, 2015)

Made from half critical cheese half amnesia haze

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

I could use one right now. Ha 
How often use changing and cleaning the res for ur dwc


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

You have a chiller?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 17, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> I could use one right now. Ha
> How often use changing and cleaning the res for ur dwc


So I clean her out at the beginning/end... I top off water levels over the course of 2-3 weeks in veg... Once I get into flower I was draining the system about every 7-10 days since I lower the water level.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 17, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> You have a chiller?


Yes 1/2 hp I believe.. I keep my temps 65-68 until the last few weeks..and I gradually lower to around 58

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok nice. It's all comin back to me now. I get so busy sometimes I forget. My bad


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 17, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Ok nice. It's all comin back to me now. I get so busy sometimes I forget. My bad


It's all good, don't mind the recap for the new followers, waiting the clones, and some parts and the expansion of the system will be complete.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

What nutes you running this round? Any additives?

Ever run budswell? Or try molasses at end ?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 17, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> What nutes you running this round? Any additives?
> Ever run budswell? Or try molasses at end ?


Cultured solutions, and the house and garden boosters ..I've added bud candy this last round and may this round also

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

How you like that house and garden? Was thinking about running the big op with all of there line up.(it's fairly priced and they are the manufacture for some other companies ie Humboldt nutes)

I a fan of budswell (bat guano company). 

You ever run Advanced Nutes besides bud candy. I have had some great results using there line up.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 17, 2015)

I've run advanced in coco , good results, I feel I've had great results with h&g

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 17, 2015)

Good to hear.

Lets see some of pics of the new set up build out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 23, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Lets see some of pics of the new set up build out


What's going on?! Busy busy busy... Check check it out...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice and u n a gorilla tent


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 24, 2015)

Decent quality tent a little over 7 feet.. I wish it were taller.. it's a 10x5... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a gorilla ? U can put the extension on it go as tall as 12'


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Mar 24, 2015)

I wish it was a gorilla.. but this was temporary... I'd much rather be out of a tent... I love to make my monsters grow!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 2, 2015)

Clones getting ready for deployment....and busy with site under construction

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 2, 2015)

Feels like it's been forever. Been so busy myself when I saw the notification pop up I was like, oh ya! Sight for sore eyes!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah it has.... The waiting on parts is just about over... I'm actually making a second batch of gummies. Muahahahah

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 2, 2015)

I knew those Gummies would keep u away haha


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 2, 2015)

Should I go 8 site or 12?...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 3, 2015)

If u got the room 12. It will get alil better results and faster since they will fill up quicker. U just have to flip em before they get out of control and start to fight each other for light. 
Plus u can concentrate the energys on less main branches giving u huge main tops. 
But if u have to go out and buy 2 more totes and do all the work... Just depends on if u got the time and money. Or if u just want to throw some ladies in there now.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 6, 2015)

The expansion is almost complete... Plumbing next... And my new monster, monster maker will be complete..Muahahahaha

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 8, 2015)

The attack of the clonez ...little root nubs about to sprout

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 8, 2015)

Clone light clone bright

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 8, 2015)

What are you using in the cloner?
I have been seeing some good rates with life cloning solution. But I also throw in very light mix of base and vodoo. (I don't want to depleat the clones of all there stored energies, so I figured Alil base, etc. will keep them from döįñ so). Seems to work well for me


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 8, 2015)

I normally just use distilled water and some drops of super thrive

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 8, 2015)

The theory behind it is...typically nutrients are brought in by the roots or foliarly ... No roots no uptake in that zone until development... I normally clip my leaves to slow vegetative growth thus lowering required nutrients and what's in the healthy leaves should carry through... Keeping this in mind I make sure the moms are as healthy as possible and I up their nutes a little before cloning to get some nice deep colour to my leaves

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Ya I do same with momma cut the babys, trim off everything that will use more energy than it produces, top the leaves (sometimes even half i they are huge) but I always use a rooting gel if putting in a root shooter or Rockwool or put clone solution in aero system. I usually let run for about 5-7 days before I throw about 1ml per gal of base in for energy because by that time tey are getting those root bumps and lil hairs. 
uptop I foiler spray with a b52 lite base mix early on. 
In about 7-10 days I have some decent roots and within 14-17 they are bursting out the system begging for transplant. I can keep them in there however long but roots get old rasta dready long.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll try adding some nutes tomorrow and hopefully by the time the system is done they'll be bursting....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 9, 2015)

Yaaa just remember Alil bit.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 13, 2015)

Under construction

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 13, 2015)

At the big industry show And then I'll be at the cannabis cup. If u are Gona be around you should come by the Advanced Nutrients booth and say what's up!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 13, 2015)

I wish I was there.... This expansion is almost complete... I'm making my final connections now and hope to begin testing tomorrow

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it. 
I'll post some pics of the event as I can. Bout to be super busy


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 13, 2015)

That's what's up, I'd love to see them

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 16, 2015)

Roots baby roots

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 16, 2015)

Just finished one show on to the Cannabis Cup!!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 16, 2015)

Good stuff, that's awesome I'm hoping to have a booth one of these days...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 this critical cheese goes out to all of you

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 from Denver cannabis cup with the grand daddy purp award winner in my hands from the herbal healing guys!


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 20, 2015)

Grown with advanced nutrients too


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 21, 2015)

Finally headed home! How's ur build out


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 27, 2015)

Tckcliff said:


> Finally headed home! How's ur build out


Just about complete... Now adding a new hydrologic ro filter.. clones have roots... I may activate the system tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice very good system. Looking forward to seeing this is up and running


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't wait... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 28, 2015)

Pow!!!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome. Looks good. Now to throw the ladies in after u do a dry run


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

Just about that time... Progress...progress

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2015)

Those totes look heavy duty!!


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

yktind said:


> Those totes look heavy duty!!


They are, definitely... They're hinged also which makes it convenient to be able to peek in at what's going on underneath... Have you thought about trying a rdwc?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> They are, definitely... They're hinged also which makes it convenient to be able to peek in at what's going on underneath... Have you thought about trying a rdwc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


No not yet. I am switching back to aero once I can take some clones off my shitty hempys. But I need to get a bigger res for when I start flowering. Right now I have those tough neck 30 gallons or whatever. What size are those? Brand?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

Available at Walmart 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

Check out this video everyone... It changed my life and is why I'm setting up my. R.O as we speak... 





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Apr 29, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Check out this video everyone... It changed my life and is why I'm setting up my. R.O as we speak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see this test done after adding a bunch of nutes.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm guessing the same thing would happen... Probably even more... But just as a starting point... This vid is longer and more informative,





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 30, 2015)

Sometimes if it's not one thing it's another.... #growersdilemas 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 4, 2015)

It's....it's....it's...ALIVE!!!!!! Muahahahaha!!!!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 5, 2015)

Bam!!!!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tckcliff (May 5, 2015)

Nice. How many days of veg u goin?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 5, 2015)

I'm going full scrog ... So a month the most I'm thinking ...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 13, 2015)

Always be harvesting.... And the next flowering gen 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 13, 2015)

Roots baby roots baby

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 21, 2015)

Topping session today, roots hitting water... And what's about to flower

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 29, 2015)

These babies are aiming to please... They're kicking into high gear, recovering nicely from their topping

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 29, 2015)

All quiet 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 1, 2015)

Everything is looking healthy and happy, Doc! 
What do you spray them with, neem? I see some water spots or something.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 1, 2015)

Good observation, no spray... There was a deficiency... New growth is great, my meter being off led to it...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 1, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Good observation, no spray... There was a deficiency... New growth is great, my meter being off led to it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Trust me I know all about problems with meters being off lol.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 2, 2015)

Alright baybay let's go

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 4, 2015)

Time for some oil production still tweaking the recipe.. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 4, 2015)

Amazing 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 15, 2015)

Flushing the system today, new nutes

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 17, 2015)

Setting the band new screen to scrog these ladies... Will be deploying once they get a little bigger

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice Screen. What size are the squares? 2x2?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 18, 2015)

yktind said:


> Nice Screen. What size are the squares? 2x2?


You are correct, 2x2 all the way around 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 19, 2015)

Time to turn it up a notch Frankenbud coming soon

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day to all my fellow growers, don't let anyone tell you you don't love your babies

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 30, 2015)

The scrog has now been placed... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Jul 1, 2015)

Your gunna have you're hands full.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 1, 2015)

yktind said:


> Your gunna have you're hands full.


Full of buds...Muahahahaha!!!! Flipping Sunday... Otherwise madness would ensue ...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 1, 2015)

Sideways

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 6, 2015)

The scrog. continues....about to flip very soon

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 6, 2015)

Bud shot

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 9, 2015)

About to go into darkness... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2015)

What's growin' on everyone

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 25, 2015)

Close up, these ladies are transitioning quite nicely

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 28, 2015)

Lights out ladies

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 2, 2015)

Progress

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yktind (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking good Doc. I had to shut down for a little while. Will be moving in October and hopefully to a house with a garage.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 3, 2015)

yktind said:


> Looking good Doc. I had to shut down for a little while. Will be moving in October and hopefully to a house with a garage.


Thank you sir, that's awesome hopefully you can build out the space you dream rather than having limits! I look forward to see what you're going to have for the season.

Here's my ladies 5 critical cheese 1 white strawberry skunk. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2015)

Roots like ropes

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2015)

Arise !!!! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 7, 2015)

Cc bud shot 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2015)

The plump is on 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 11, 2015)

I seee youuuuu

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh what a site ...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 14, 2015)

Critical cheese, and some kief from a trim screen

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 15, 2015)

Your kief gonna be some good hash


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking scrogtastic 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 16, 2015)

Day 22 after bud set 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 19, 2015)

Tasty, funky , stickiness coming up 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 26, 2015)

Scrogalicios

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 29, 2015)

Halfway there

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 1, 2015)

The stickification continues

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 11, 2015)

Plump, plump, plump !!! Counting down...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 15, 2015)

Almost harvest time... Giving these ladies all the time necessary... Flushing out and dropping ppms for the last week

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 17, 2015)

Waiting for all my colours to set in, darkness, then the chop... 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 5, 2015)

Great results, planning out my next build... should be epic

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 5, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Great results, planning out my next build... should be epic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


What is it going to be?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 5, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> What is it going to be?


I'm thinking, super lemon haze, cookies kush, and perhaps a diesel of sorts haven't worked too much with any of those so I might give it a try generally pretty popular so why not...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

DrFrankenstien said:


> I'm thinking, super lemon haze, cookies kush, and perhaps a diesel of sorts haven't worked too much with any of those so I might give it a try generally pretty popular so why not...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


Did you say super lemon haze? Boom that's what I have in my aero/not veg box along with 2 raredankness rare darkness


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Did you say super lemon haze? Boom that's what I have in my aero/not veg box along with 2 raredankness rare darkness


Ive got 3 rare darkness babies... still a ways off from showing sex

looking good as always doctor


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 9, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Did you say super lemon haze? Boom that's what I have in my aero/not veg box along with 2 raredankness rare darkness


Very nice, I can't wait to get my new set up going

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 7, 2016)

The countdown will soon begin...Muahahahaha

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 11, 2016)

Frankenfunk coming soon...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 15, 2016)

That patience...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 22, 2016)

Coming soon.....

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 22, 2016)

And let's make things interesting...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 26, 2016)

Getting that layout just right

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 26, 2016)

What's your plans? A dwc scrog?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> What's your plans? A dwc scrog?


You got it, well rdwc,... some of these babies popped so...heeeeeeereeeee we go

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 29, 2016)

She's alive!!!! Muahahahahahahaha

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 30, 2016)

Life...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 3, 2016)

Shark shock cbd...has sprouted nicely

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 3, 2016)

Missed the top

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 10, 2016)

It's aliiiiiiiivvvveeeee!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 12, 2016)

Muahahahahahahaha , her heart is pumping, lungs are breathing....she's aliiiiiiiivvvveeeee!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 15, 2016)

Work never ends...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 29, 2016)

Patience is key, shark shock cbd and northern lights X big bud...a peep of critical 2.0 in the background. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (May 31, 2016)

Grow babies grow

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 26, 2016)

Amazing

Sent from my SM-N920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 6, 2016)

Time flies, flipping soon, shark shock cbd, northern lights x big bud, and critical 2.0

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 16, 2016)

Cloning this week, and flip next 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 2, 2016)

How's the scrog going?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> How's the scrog going?


Absolutely amazing, day 2 of 12/12 and the babies

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 4, 2016)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Absolutely amazing, day 2 of 12/12 and the babies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice I see you got the perpetual going on.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 8, 2016)

Quick pic Day 9 of 12/12


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 31, 2016)

My ladies are growing up so fast...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 2, 2016)

The numbers

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 13, 2016)

NLxBB, SSxCBD, critical 2.0

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 13, 2016)

DrFrankenstien said:


> NLxBB, SSxCBD, critical 2.0
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Looking good. How many days in?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 25, 2016)

Bud shots day 57 12/12

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Oct 13, 2016)

Chippity chop chop

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Nov 29, 2016)

Some sour and some white widow


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 8, 2016)

What a difference a week makes


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 13, 2016)

Bing Bing bladow


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 19, 2016)

Cleaning up under the screen tonight


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 19, 2016)

All stages of life...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Dec 28, 2016)

Chachachanges


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 5, 2017)

Grow babies grow


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 7, 2017)

Bud shot


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 18, 2017)

La confidential and white widow


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jan 25, 2017)

Yummz


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh how time flies


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Feb 1, 2017)

Add me on instagram @drsticktastic

Sent from my LG-H918 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Aug 3, 2018)

New site under conduction, coming soon.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 4, 2020)

What's growin' on , it's been a long time.. I shouldn't of left you without a bud shot to step to...


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 17, 2020)

Some upgrades...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 17, 2020)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Some upgrades...


Nice dude what kind of led panels are those, what your room setup like?


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Sep 22, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude what kind of led panels are those, what your room setup like?


Thank you, yeah samsung diodes mean well elg-240's .

The overall design is my light recipe. But the equivalent to an sf-6000


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Apr 17, 2021)

The saga continues


----------

